# Sticky  What was the last TV show you watched? 2



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kinable

Food Wars (Shokugeki no Soma)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Once Upon a Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Air Tonight


----------



## 0589471

Queen of the South s.3 ep. 07: "Reina de espadas"


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Leave It Inside


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Red/White Blues


----------



## Solomoon

Frontier - Little Brother War


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Going to Party!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: End Run


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General's Practitioner


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One's Ready


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Damn Bundys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Winchester Tapes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: What's Up, Doc?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Potter's Retirement


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Still Gotta Mean Something


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Invitations


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children: Scared Single


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Imaginary Friend


----------



## BeautyandRage

Currently watching OITNB


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Good Karma and the Big Weird


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That's Show Biz, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: True Q


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Vis à Vis


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: True Colors


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Identity Crisis


----------



## KotaBear96

Atlanta and Orange is the New Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hope and Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## IcedOver

"Legion" Season 2, Episode 1. I rented the first season of this on Blu-ray last week, and it generally wasn't very good though it had some interesting elements at times. This season 2 premiere was just dreadful, almost unwatchable. I'm very much in favor of odd or quirky stuff, but this was weird and quirky purely for its own sake, nothing else going on. It's not even "interesting weird," just random surreal sh!t. The show is over-produced and overwrought while telling a childishly simple story, and it was tough to get through this episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Dagger of the Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Ring of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puzzle With a Piece Missing


----------



## Ekardy

Safe: “Episode 4”


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Follies of the Living - Concerns of the Dead


----------



## Glue

MTV's The Head


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Devil in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Projections


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bend and Break


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Could We Start Again, Please?


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Browns vs. Giants)


----------



## scooby

Legion


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Steelers vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prototype


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Liaisons


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Bed's Too Big Without You


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Great Pretender


----------



## OneStarOneWish

The 100 Season 5 still pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Falcons vs. Jets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Lions vs. Raiders)


----------



## 0589471

Queen of the South s.3 ep. 8 "El Carro"


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Masks


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Smell of Music


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Captains Outrageous


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Vikings vs. Broncos)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Sister


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Calendar Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Al... with Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Say the Word


----------



## Solomoon

Pose - The Fever


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: When the Dead Come Knocking


----------



## 0589471

Reba s.3 ep.17 - Sister Act


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Suicide King


----------



## 0589471

Leah Remini: Scientology & The Aftermath season 2 (currently binging lol)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead:Arrow on the Doorpost


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Look Who's Barking


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ship in a Bottle


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All I Want Is You


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Meets Elizabeth's Dad


----------



## Solomoon

The Young Pope - Episode 2


----------



## stratsp

Salvation : Fall Out (S02E01)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Starship Mine


----------



## grapesodagirl

Sharp Objects, starring Amy Adams, aka the baddest ***** of acting in our time <3


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Once Upon a Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Dream It's Over


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: When I Grow Up


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Engagement Picture


----------



## Solomoon

Pose - Mother Of The Year


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bride of Chaotica!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: I, Mudd


----------



## Xemnas

Ghost Adventures S16 E5 Ledger Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker

Three's Company: Terri Makes Her Move


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Leaving Home, Part 1


----------



## Suchness

Who Is America episode 3. Such a funny show.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Say No More


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Omega Glory


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Evolution


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You're My Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walking Tall


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Jets vs. Redskins)


----------



## Tokztero

Star Trak: TNG


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Award


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Hollow Pursuits


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parturition


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something Against You


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Bills vs. Browns)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After "I Do"


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Meld


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Bus


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Der Tag


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Novocaine Mutiny


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Bengals vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica's Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Sue Got Work


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## twitchy666

What the last web page you visitte∂??


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hanky Panky


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Movie Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bangin' Backyard Cookout


----------



## Peaceislove

home improvement


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Secret Closet


----------



## Fever Dream

Firefly: Shindig


----------



## Hewhowalksalone

I'm currently working my way through 'Doctor Who' at the moment. Next will be 'Torchwood'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Alley of the Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Second Chances


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: No Man's Land


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Ravens vs. Colts)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Baby Shower


----------



## Solomoon

The Young Pope - Episode 10

HBO is sometimes considered the best creators of TV shows and once again they give us a great reason for it


----------



## Glue

American Horror Story seasons 6 and 7.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Last Kingdom


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Dark Page


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Snickerdoodle and a Nip Slip


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Dad ... Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Male Nanny


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Relativity


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Friday's Child


----------



## Annamaryxx

Daredevil


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: My Next Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Odd Man Out


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ceasefire


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The 100

Been watching the new season cause I haven't seen it all yet.


----------



## PandaBearx

Shameless


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Rats


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Bread and Circuses


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repression


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Wear the Face


----------



## discopotato

Border patrol


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Eagles vs. Browns)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Boob Job


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Human Error


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Code of Honor


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Mama Tried


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You're Gonna Need Someone on Your Side


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Lions vs. Buccaneers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross and Monica's Cousin


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Coming of Age


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Patent 4077


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: What's Up, Doc?


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Saints vs. Chargers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One in Barbados, Part 2


----------



## Solomoon

Modern Family - Snow Ball


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Disenchantment

i am currently watching Star Trek DS9 Season 3, Ancient Aliens, Better Call Saul Season 4 and Castle Rock.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Earth Angel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mr. and Mrs. Who?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Goodbye, Cruel World


----------



## RockmanJL9981

attack on titan season 3 episode 43 on crunchyroll. was really good


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Back Pay


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Solomoon

Modern Family - Do You Believe In Magic?


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cake


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Sixteen Years and What Do You Get?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sub Rosa


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornbread and a Cashmere Onesie


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deal Me Out


----------



## Solomoon

Modern Family - Finding Fizbo


----------



## celesticaglass

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Estelle Dies


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pre-emptive Strike


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Virtuoso


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: For Want of a Boot


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Thumb


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Live Fast and Prosper


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Menagerie: Part I


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Both Sides Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Roar


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: George


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## Solomoon

Modern Family - Five Minutes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Space Seed


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repression


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You Can Look (But You'd Better Not Touch)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Jukebox Hero


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Two Parts, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Shattered


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Booby Trap


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Zombies and Cobb Salad


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: There Is Nothing Like a Nurse


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Evil Orthodontist


----------



## Solomoon

Modern Family - The Graduates

Season 8 was a strong season. Not that I really keep a ranking but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tin Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Identity Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Promotion Commotion


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Picture This


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's New Girlfriend


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Father Lode


----------



## quietRiot10

The Good Place


----------



## Nekobasu

Toad Licker why are you always double/triple/quadruple/infinitytruple posting?


----------



## Toad Licker

^I post a show I watched, does it matter how many a day I post? :um

By the way, SAS has been slowing down lately so with the less posting in threads, it's easy to spot me posting. It seems to me that I need help filling up threads with posts. :b

Married... with Children: All in the Family


----------



## yyyya

Spongebob


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mad Dogs and Servicemen


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bulletin Board


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: The Ick Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: My Mom, The Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repentance


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Poker Face


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Dark Was the Night


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Eddie Moves In


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Workforce


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Elementary, Dear Data


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hot Soup and Shingles


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nietzsche and a Beer Run


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombed


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Two Parties


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Icarus Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What's Inside


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Air Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Aid Station


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Metaphorical Tunnel


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unforgettable


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Once Upon a Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Ring of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Break Down the House


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: White Gold


----------



## anxious87

Family Matters


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Falcons vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Course: Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cage


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Danger Zone


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Come on Down to My Boat, Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Doc


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Hypnosis Tape


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Menagerie: Part II


----------



## Notgoingout

Game of Thrones! Actually no! ''Bodyguard''


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Snap Judgement


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ozark


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Tooth Shall Set You Free


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Promotion Commotion


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Wedding, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Screamer


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Three Job, No Income Family


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Broncos)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Dead Men Don't Do Aerobics


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Packers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Piece of Cake


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Desperately Seeking Miss October


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nightingale


----------



## CharmedOne

Jeopardy. But I stopped paying attention to it because I got too involved on here. I clearly can't multitask.



anxious87 said:


> Family Matters














Toad Licker said:


> Friends: The One with Ross's Wedding, Part 1


This episode?










Poor Emily. Eh, I didn't like her, anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Turkey Meatballs and a Getaway Car



CharmedOne said:


> This episode?
> 
> Poor Emily. Eh, I didn't like her, anyway.


Yes, that's the one. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## kikoni

Sherlock 😄


----------



## Ekardy

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## 0589471

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Lions)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Rams vs. Raiders)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Q2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Out of Nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 1-800-799-7233


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price of Tomato Juice


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Endgame


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Realm of Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You Really Got a Hold on Me


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Some 38th Parallels


----------



## RightInTheFeels9

Orange Is the New Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One's Ready


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Chase


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Is There in Truth No Beauty?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: One Day Like This


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hold Back the River


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Interview


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Flashback


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: That Which Survives


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Encounter at Farpoint


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Want You With Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Everybody's Crying Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Chandler's Work Laugh


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Home Soil


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Trick or Treatment


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Run for the Money


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombshells


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## hypestyle

The Defenders

Hopefully this show will be revisited on Netflix eventually. Lots of comic book hero mystery and action.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: At the Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Steelers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Cowboys)


----------



## 968735

The Han Solo movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After Vegas


----------



## fredscured

Legion. love it


----------



## Mur

When Ghosts Attack


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Yard Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## PandaBearx

Castle Rock


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Last Outpost


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Loses His Insurance


----------



## 3stacks

American vandal


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Angel One


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Up the Long Ladder


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Bet It Stung


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 38 Across


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Free Porn


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Who Watches the Watchers


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Mirror, Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Two Against One


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hepatitis


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mayans MC
The First
Jack Irish
The White Queen


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Meets Elizabeth's Dad


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Trouble with Tribbles


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Q and the Grey


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take it Back


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You've Got to Hide Your Love Away


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General's Practitioner


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica's Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Real Life


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You be Illin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I'm Winning


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fade Out, Fade in, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hope and Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Ringbanger


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Are You Now, Margaret?


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Sue Casa, His Casa


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: We'll Follow the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Dolphins)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Kips


----------



## nubly

Father knows best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Lions)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Wind Chimes and a Bottomless Pit of Sadness


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Man's Castle


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parallax


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Six Thousand Bootleg T-Shirts and a Prada


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Steelers vs. Buccaneers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Chandler's Dad


----------



## Welliwonder

Boruto


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: State of Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Twisted


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Change of Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Images


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stain


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Thaw


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Day of the Dove


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Must Have Lost It on the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puzzle With a Piece Missing


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Merchant of Korea


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Interview


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cloud Minders


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Let's Start


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Could We Start Again, Please?


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Vikings vs. Rams)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: With a Wonder and a Wild Desire; Broken Together


----------



## fredscured

Currently watching Bodyguard on BBC


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Galaxy's Child


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Extreme Risk


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All I Could Do Was Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Great Pretender


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Temporary Duty


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Phone Number


----------



## burgerchuckie

Maniac, loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dark Frontier, Part I


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Commander Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Raptors)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Maniac 

It's a weird show but it's got a Black Mirror-ish feel to it imo. I like it.


----------



## PandaBearx

Scream Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Baby on the Bus


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Weenie Tot Lovers & Other Strangers


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Buck the Stud


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Cardinals)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Everybody Finds Out


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Steelers)


----------



## Xemnas

recorded Episodes of Stargate Atlantis and Stargate SG-1


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Lottery


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Buck Has a Belly Ache


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flesh and Blood


----------



## Marko3

Red Dwarf episode (season 12, episode 4)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Chiefs vs. Broncos)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Fertility Test


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Author, Author


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Child


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Distance


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Feel the Earth Move


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Is Fine


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Emissary


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parturition


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: When I Grow Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crazy Love


----------



## zerf

The King of Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where the Stripper Cries


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resolutions


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Is There in Truth No Beauty?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Leaving Home, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time Stops


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Gut Feeling


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Lights of Zetar


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Overdrive

Maniac


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Choose You


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Old Time Rock'n Roll


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Young and the Restless


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Heads Up


----------



## nubly

The Joey Bishop Show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Natural Law


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Late Captain Pierce


----------



## Alex0643

Atypical (it's on Netflix)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Pierce and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Rock in the Road


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hostiles and Calamities


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: So This Is How Sinatra Felt


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Lions)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Do Not Send Us Astray


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Cowboys vs. Texans)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: A New Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Teacher Pets


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Too Short a Season


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nazi Zombies and a Two-Hundred-Pound Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Redskins vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ick Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Where Silence Has Lease


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parallax


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Me Nobody Knows


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something Against You


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Party


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Faces


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Balance of Terror


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All I Want Is You


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Unbreak My Heart


----------



## Skeleton

Oitnb🙌🙌


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The City on the Edge of Forever


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prototype


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Am Not Waiting Anymore


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: When It Hurts So Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Eagles vs. Giants)


----------



## Solomoon

Doctor Who: The Woman Who Fell To Earth (named after the Bowie movie)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Dr. Ramoray Dies


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tuvix


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Parallels


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Trigger Happy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You're Gonna Need Someone on Your Side


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Captains Outrageous


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Barry and Mindy's Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Preemptive Strike


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: For Want of a Boot


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Smattering of Intelligence


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Frank Jr.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Two forced weeks off work...binge watched nearly 7 whole seasons of How I Met Your Mother. Holy crap season 7 has been hard on the feelings.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Bengals)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jaguars vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Chiefs vs. Patriots)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Bridge


----------



## darlieq

Alias Grace.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## BeamingNow

Sharp Objects


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Measure of Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Few Thongs and a Hawaiian Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (49'ers vs. Packers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Tiny T-Shirt


----------



## Solomoon

Supergirl - American Alien

Pretty interesting start for season four.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Emissary


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cold Fire


----------



## Edwirdd

Pickle Rick


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: At Last


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Family Affair


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One at the Beach


----------



## fredscured

Just finished The Bodyguard. Worth watching I reckon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warlord


----------



## BeamingNow

The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Catastrophe and the Cure


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Rockets)


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Worst Case Scenario


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: For the World Is Hollow and I Have Touched the Sky


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm about to watch my Hulk. 
The Incredible Hulk tv series with Bill Bixby and Lou Ferrigno. I LOVE this show. Their my friends<3 LOL.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Why Try to Change Me Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Room Where It Happens


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Broncos vs. Cardinals)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Going to Party!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Turnabout Intruder


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## i suck at life

the walking dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Time and Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: None of Your Business


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It Only Gets Much Worse


----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Raptors)


----------



## Solomoon

The Conners - Keep On Truckin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One With the Fake Party


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Faces


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Best of Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bless You Hawkeye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Life You Save


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Abstinence and Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Yankees28

Golden Girls, I actually really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Mr. Empty Pants


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Ravens)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Change of Command


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Bengals vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Warning Signs


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Luck of the Bundys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Bonding


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Turkey Meatballs and a Getaway Car


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Giants vs. Falcons)


----------



## bayberry

Avatar The Last Airbender


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warlord


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Civil War


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Who Is He (And What Is He to You)?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Blood Brothers


----------



## Renata Miller

BoJack Horseman, first season


----------



## twitchy666

*last T V shoooow*

why put YOU in the thread???

just eliminate it. I don't want a violent WOOF as I read it

eeeeewwww! huuurrgh! Y ooooo?

anyone heard that expression before?

fancy a different way of introducing something???


----------



## Solomoon

Supergirl - Fallout


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Rise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: I, Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Be Still, My Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What's Inside


----------



## Solomoon

Doctor Who - The Ghost Monument


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Bucks)


----------



## quietRiot10

Homeland: Separation Anxiety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Trouble with Tribbles


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Relics


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: True Colors


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Ring of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Magic)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One on the Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tapestry


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Solomoon

The Conners - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## quietRiot10

Friends - The One with All the Cheesecakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Inside Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Ain't that a Kick in the Head


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Danger Zone


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Birthday Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One That Could Have Been, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Natural Law


----------



## quietRiot10

Doctor Who 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Mildred


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## quietRiot10

scintilla said:


>


Any good?

Killing Eve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Der Tag


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Novocaine Mutiny


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Meets Elizabeth's Dad


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: No Chicken, No Check


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Rams)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Hugs Rachel


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Saints vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Obliged


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: How Green Was My Apple


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornflakes and the Hair of Three Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Catheter and a Dipsy-Doodle


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Assistant


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Think Tank


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enemy Within


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Who Lives, Who Dies, Who Tells Your Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Out of Nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Up All Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Squire of Gothos


----------



## PandaBearx

The Haunting of Hill House 


Good sh*t.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alter Ego


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: (Don't Fear) the Reaper


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## 3stacks

PandaBearx said:


> The Haunting of Hill House
> 
> Good sh*t.


It's so good but kinda heartbreaking at times lol


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Knicks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Suns)


----------



## PandaBearx

3stacks said:


> It's so good but kinda heartbreaking at times lol


That it is, but addicting all the same :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Worst Case Scenario


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Phantasms


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Caught Somewhere in Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: One Day Like This


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

PandaBearx said:


> The Haunting of Hill House
> 
> Good sh*t.


Poor Nellie.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Wizards)


----------



## Icarus12

Just watched Future Man. I was not sure what to expect but it actually ended up being fairly fun and hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Tells...


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Relativity


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Kim


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Operation Noselift


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Zombies and Cobb Salad


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Flay vs. Hughes


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Nooner or Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: A New Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: What Comes After


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Dud Bowl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Yesterday's Enterprise


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Twinkle Lights and Grandma Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Smooth Jazz and a Weird Floaty Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Titans vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Pediatrician


----------



## scooby

I've been on a Gordon Ramsay bender lately. Hell's Kitchen, Kitchen Nightmares, Hotel Hell. God, he's hilarious.


----------



## funnynihilist

Toast of London


----------



## C137

The Haunting on Hill House.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Living Witness


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: No Man's Land


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: To Market, To Market


----------



## darlieq

Unforgotten.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Tholian Web


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Self Destruct Button


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Save Me


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Lottery


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: All Our Yesterdays


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## discopotato

Hoarders


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Projections


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Make Me Lose Control


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Deny, Deny, Deny


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Young Sheldon ❤


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## AnimalSpirit

Law and Order I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Elementary, Dear Data


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let It Be


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Thanks for the Memories


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

United States of Tara


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Love Story


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Q Who


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Movie Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Margaret's Marriage


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Cherokee Rose


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Gets Caught


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Naked and the Dead, But Mostly the Naked


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Rams)


----------



## Solomoon

Ricky And Morty - Mortynight Run

This episode had a lot going on but it was very interesting, even with (or because of) a singing ball of gas


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One on the Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Cowboys vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Who Are You Now?


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Radio Free Trumaine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## andy1984

I just finished season 1 of the knick. interested what season 2 is like given how s1 ended


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Wounded


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hot Soup and Shingles


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nietzsche and a Beer Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Giants vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Thumb


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Darmok


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bride of Chaotica!


----------



## SunshineSam218

Tales From The Darkside: I never get bored of re-watching this show. The opening is so 80's, I love it!! 

Sometimes I wish I could rewind back time and re-live it all over again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Toilet Wine and the Earl of Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Smokey Taylor and a Deathbed Confession


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## SunshineSam218

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Juggernaut


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Where No Man Has Gone Before


----------



## SouthWest

Just finished _The Haunting of Hill House_ on Netflix last night. I really enjoyed it, though it got really depressing at times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Chicken Nuggets and a Triple Homicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Crazy Eyes and a Wet Brad Pitt


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## SouthWest

_Daredevil_, season 3 episode 9 "Revelations" - the season started middling but it's in its stride now, though I still have a few nitpicks and criticisms leftover.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Devil in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dragon's Teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Godzilla and a Sprig of Mint


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kitty Litter and a Class A Felony


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Packers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Life Line


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Commemorative Coin and a Misshapen Head


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Five Steaks and an Eggplant


----------



## SouthWest

_South Park_, season 22 episodes 6 & 7 "Time to Get Cereal" and "Nobody Got Cereal?"


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Nth Degree


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Are You Now, Margaret?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: April Fools


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Finds Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After the Super Bowl, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Requiem for a Dead Briard


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Falcons)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Vikings vs. Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Stradivarius


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Cheese, Cues, and Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Silicon Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Chiefs vs. Rams)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Two Parties


----------



## andy0128

Fear the walking dead


----------



## WolverineLogan

I'm watching Luke Cage.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Power Play


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warhead


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Catheter and a Dipsy-Doodle


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Knicks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Barry and Mindy's Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Barge of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Masks


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Atticus Finch and the Downtrodden


----------



## darlieq

Fargo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bucks)


----------



## SouthWest

Finished season 3 of _Daredevil_ last night. The second half was really good, even though I thought the last episode felt a little stagey and was too syrupy at the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: All Good Things... Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Lions)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Redskins vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Falcons vs. Saints)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Walking Dead

Haven't seen it since season 6. I'm a few episodes into season 7. Meh, I still think it's not that bad. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the List


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Zombies and Cobb Salad


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Death Takes a Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tuvix


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Nurse Doctor


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Heal Thyself


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Love Conquers Al


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Panthers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Broncos)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Warning Signs


----------



## Fun Spirit

-Property Brothers on the TV. 
{We currently have one tv which is in my Mom's room}

-I flipped through the channels when I briefly stopped on Nickelodeon. I swear Spongebob and Patrick are 2 stupid characters. I watch them briefly but they had me cracking up. They were so dumb I had to turn the channel. Besides he is not my kind of cartoon. 


-The Bionic Woman


-The 3 Stooges dvd on my laptop. 
One of my favorite tv shows. 
The 3 Stooges crack me up. These guys are on a train showing out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Packers vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Evolution


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kiss of the Coffee Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## SouthWest

_Cowboy Bebop_, episode 20: Pierrot Le Fou - it's practically a mini horror movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: I, Borg


----------



## Solomoon

The Legend Of Korra - The Earth Queen


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Titans vs. Texans)


----------



## IUnknown

Game of thrones and the 100


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ballroom Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ship in a Bottle


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Haven


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Few Thongs and a Hawaiian Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Life with Father


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Rugby


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fury


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Battle


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fish Town and Too Many Thank You's


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Smooth Jazz and a Weird Floaty Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Full Rich Day


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Big Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Apple


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bear and a Bladder Infection


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pudding and a Screen Door


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Saints vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Kings)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Private Little War


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resistance


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Taco Bowl and a Tubby Seamstress


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diamond Earrings and a Pumpkin Head


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Investigations


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Look Me Over


----------



## lina1202

The last TV show I watched was MARVEL's Daredevil season 3. I can't give it higher praise really. For me it's hands down the best superhero action TV to date.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Say No More


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: As Time Goes By


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Miri


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Corbomite Maneuver


----------



## Mur

Mysteries at the Museum


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly's Gotta Habit


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Bengals)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Stepford Peg


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Chargers vs. Steelers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: T-R-A-Something-Something Spells Tramp


----------



## funnynihilist

Dark Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Man of the People


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Six Thousand Bootleg T-Shirts and a Prada Handbag


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Eagles vs. Redskins)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Hugs Rachel


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tapestry


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unimatrix Zero, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Big Sur and Strawberry Lube


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cotton Candy and Blended Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Phoebe Runs


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Shattered


----------



## discopotato

killer kids


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Skin of Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Leather Cribs and a Medieval Rack


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One That Could Have Been, Part 2


----------



## PandaBearx

The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Schizoid Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Ensigns of Command


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Clumsy Monkeys and a Tilted Uterus


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Chicken Nuggets and a Triple Homicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Jaguars vs. Titans)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Sheeratty

The Apprentice on BBC.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The High Ground


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wink of an Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Crazy Eyes and a Wet Brad Pitt


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Godzilla and a Sprig of Mint


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Pistons)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Cookies


----------



## nubly

Bronco
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Turnabout Intruder


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call Three


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Winchester and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## SouthWest

_I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here!_ - It's trash, but watchable trash.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: This Side of Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Buccaneers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Can't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Rams vs. Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rosita Dies


----------



## SouthWest

Last night I watched the first episode of _Ash vs. The Evil Dead_, which has just arrived on Netflix UK. I know, I'm late to the party.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Bert and Ernie and a Blessing of the People


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Interface


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nudes and a Six-Day Cleanse


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## TryingMara

The Neighborhood


----------



## discopotato

Snapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Vikings vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Award


----------



## PandaBearx

Voltron


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Starship Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prophecy


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dirty Money and a Woman Named Mike


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mashed Potatoes and a Little Nitrous


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After "I Do"


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Renaissance Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Time Squared


----------



## lina1202

The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. On the first ep so far and so far so good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mozzarella Sticks and a Gay Piano Bar


----------



## discopotato

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## etomaria

Game of Thrones


----------



## andy0128

Walking dead. The most recent episode


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica's Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Shades of Gray


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Is There in Truth No Beauty?


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Horny-Goggles and a Catered Intervention


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: My Little Pony and a Demerol Drip


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Chargers vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Tea Leaves


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Lights of Zetar


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parallax


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nazi Zombies and a Two-Hundred-Pound Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: State of Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Nurses


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Most Unforgettable Characters


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: End Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Quits


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Breaking up Is Easy To Do, Part 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Live Nude Peg


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Dolphins vs. Vikings)


----------



## nosystemd

goodness gracious me (early seasons)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One That Could Have Been, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Eagles vs. Rams)


----------



## discopotato

Intervention


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Inappropriate Song


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Driving Mr. Boondy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Dark Page


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mahjong Sally and the Ecstasy


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Saints vs. Panthers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Thine Own Self


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Caretaker, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Smell of Music


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Holiday Armadillo


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Allegiance


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornbread and a Cashmere Onesie


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: War of Nerves


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tin Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Dagger of the Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bouncy Castle and an Aneurysm


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Martinis and a Sponge Bath


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: This Side of Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Thirty Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## SparklingWater

Better Call Saul


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Home Study


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General Flipped at Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bulletin Board


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Aid Station


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Speaks French


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Have You Driven a Ford Lately?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Buccaneers vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Nightmare on Al's Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Chiefs vs. Seahawks)


----------



## shysean

Currently bingeing Mad Men. So good


----------



## PandaBearx

Blue Planet 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: If I Were a Rich Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Good Karma and the Big Weird


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Broncos vs. Raiders)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Sonogram at the End


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Q2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Jazz)


----------



## nubly

Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Big Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Macrocosm


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: She's Having My Baby, Part 1


----------



## Maslow

Escape At Dannemora. The final episode is this Sunday.


----------



## nubly

Maverick. Kind of cool if you're a nerd that's into team ups and having characters from other shows cross over.


----------



## NobodyWasHere

I'm all caught up on Game of Thrones. I just started Breaking Bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Lookin' for a Desk in All the Wrong Places


----------



## Neddy123

I am into Bojack Horseman atm.


Great show. Tackles lots of issues whilst being simultaneously hilarious


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Merchant of Korea


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Outlander
Fortitude
Berlin Station


----------



## ShadowOne

Started The Haunting of Hill House

I really liked the first episode so I'll probably stick with it

That and Patriot will probably be the two series I watch till I'm out of episodes


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Before and After


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Booby Trap


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fancy Crackers and a Nashville Minute


----------



## nubly

Young Maverick. I can see why it was cancelled so fast.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Too Many Hippies and Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Most Toys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ex Post Facto


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Death, Death, Death and a Bucket of Chicken


----------



## Fever Dream

Black Mirror: Bandersnatch


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Caperberries and a Glass Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Temporary Duty


----------



## Mur

My Strange Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Fake Monica


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Peace on Us


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Ego


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Comrade


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's New Girlfriend


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Jam


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: How Do You Spell Revenge


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Giants)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Guys and Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Colts vs. Titans)


----------



## Fun Spirit

Murder She Wrote {DVD only}

_Sent by boat using Tapatalk _


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Swear


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Great Escape


----------



## Maslow

Escape at Dannemora. 

The best mini-series ever (IMO).


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly: Shindig


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly: Heart of Gold


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly: Objects in Space


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Big Scary U


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Time for After


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation The Hunted


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Graeme1988

Agents of Shield


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: A New Beginning


----------



## Ekardy

Meteor Garden on Netflix. Insanely addicted to this show now. Makes me want to visit China again. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Obliged


----------



## StickyBunBuns

Shark Tank


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: What Comes After


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Who Are You Now?


----------



## discopotato

Unusual suspects


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Ex-Partner


----------



## CharmedOne

Jeopardy


----------



## nubly

Bret Maverick


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sarek


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Twinkle Lights and Grandma Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fancy Crackers and Giant Women


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Chick and the Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Future Imperfect


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Cloud


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bear and a Bladder Infection


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pudding and a Screen Door


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Our Finest Hour, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cat


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Jetrel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: I, Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Taco Bowl and a Tubby Seamstress


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diamond Earrings and a Pumpkin Head


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Immunity Syndrome


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## karenw

The Long Song


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Colts vs. Texans)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Abyssinia, Henry


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Seahawks vs. Cowboys)


----------



## discopotato

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## scooby

The Haunting of Hill House. Well, watching right this moment. Bit of a soothing show before bed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: He Thought He Could


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Chargers vs. Ravens)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Eagles vs. Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Gypsy Cried


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Images


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After Ross Says Rachel


----------



## tea111red

I watched some clips from Extreme Cheapskates.


----------



## CharmedOne

Golden Globes


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> Golden Globes


Me too! Kardy and I were live texting during lol. We should have a trio viewing party next time  ♡


----------



## cak

Evil Lives Here


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: My Mom, The Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Musicalness

Graeme1988 said:


> Agents of Shield


Yesssss! Good choice!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Firstborn


----------



## CharmedOne

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me too! Kardy and I were live texting during lol. We should have a trio viewing party next time  ♡


That would be fun! I was so thrilled ACS and Darren Criss, then Bohemian Rhapsody and Rami Malek won. I was rooting for them.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fancy Crackers and Giant Women


----------



## nubly

Lawman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Too Many Hippies and Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Colonel's Horse


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Last Outpost


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Who Mourns for Adonais?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rally Round the Flagg, Boys


----------



## Fever Dream

Battlestar Galactica 1978: The Hand of God


----------



## Solomoon

Elementary - Henny Penny The Sky Is Falling


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cop


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Friday's Child


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Final Mission


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If Tomorrow Never Comes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Blazers)


----------



## Solomoon

I Am Jazz - The Final Countdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Identity Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tinker Tenor Doctor Spy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Enough is Enough (No More Tears)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One on the Last Night


----------



## Lyddie

Black Mirror-Nosedive


----------



## Were

Mr. Robot season 3 finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blink of an Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ensign Ro


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Chicken Nuggets and a Triple Homicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Crazy Eyes and a Wet Brad Pitt


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Knicks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hornets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Solomoon

Elementary - How The Sausage Is Made


----------



## nubly

The Rifleman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cost of Living


----------



## Mur

Forensic Files


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Colts vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Grim Reaper


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Cowboys vs. Rams)


----------



## Solomoon

I Am Jazz - Scared & Unprepared


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Fridge


----------



## Graeme1988

Musicalness said:


> Yesssss! Good choice!


Indeed ! I had to take a break from binge-watching the show on Amazon Prime. :lol Didn't watch it while E4 were airing on the telly here in the UK. Got through Seasons 1 - 3 in under a month. Watching it everyday. And that was back around October 2018. :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The House That Peg Lost


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Paul's the Man


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Eagles vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Ultimate Bacon Fest


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Solomoon

The Legend Of Korra - Venom Of The Red Lotus


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Proposal, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: He Ain't Much, But He's Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Melaniee

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Silicon Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Godzilla and a Sprig of Mint


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Good Girls

So far, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Five Steaks and an Eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Loosh

An old WWE attitude era Smackdown! On the WWE network.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Persistence of Vision


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bring the Pain


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Into You Like a Train


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Yessir, That's Our Baby


----------



## CaptainBoz

Perry Mason


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Prom Video


----------



## nubly

Law of the Plainsman


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock Mate


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enemy Within


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let It Be


----------



## discopotato

The perfect murder


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Thanks for the Memories


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Blazers)


----------



## penguinbeak

Westworld


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Court Martial


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Child


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Begin the Begin


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Tell Me Sweet Little Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Chicken Pox


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pen Pals


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cinderella and a Drunk MacGyver


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Death, Death, Death and a Bucket of Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bliss


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: To Market, to Market


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Edwina


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Ringbanger


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Up All Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Taxing Problem


----------



## Solomoon

Elementary - The Art Of Sleights And Deception


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: 976-SHOE


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Rams vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Hit Me With Your Best Dish


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Patriots vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross and Monica's Cousin


----------



## Solomoon

Elementary - Moving Targets

Two months and a day after this episode originally aired Nelsan Ellis died. It is extra sad because he was trying to better himself. He had an ongoing struggle with drugs and alcohol and he attempted to sober up on his own as he was ashamed of his personal demons. He died of complications resulting from alcohol withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Turns 300


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Chandler's Dad


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Meld


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

the latest episode of vikings and the latest episode of "project blue book"


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It's the End of the World


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: (As We Know It)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Depressing News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Date


----------



## Solomoon

Elementary - Hurt Me, Hurt You


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Basics, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Is There in Truth No Beauty?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Superstition


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Name of the Game


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Jazz)


----------



## Solomoon

The Haunting Of Hill House - Open Casket


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Mark of Gideon


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Phantasms


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 17 Seconds


----------



## Keyblade

Blindspot


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Deterioration of the Fight or Flight Response


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Suns)


----------



## Lana

"Friends"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outer Limits Quality of Mercy


----------



## Musicalness

Graeme1988 said:


> Indeed ! I had to take a break from binge-watching the show on Amazon Prime. :lol Didn't watch it while E4 were airing on the telly here in the UK. Got through Seasons 1 - 3 in under a month. Watching it everyday. And that was back around October 2018. :grin2:


Hahaha yeah, I binge watched all of the seasons pretty quickly on prime too. It's a great show! Can't wait for season 6 to come out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Good Karma and the Big Weird


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Goes Back to Work


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hunters


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Korean Surgeon


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General's Practitioner


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Pied to Fried


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Sue Casa, His Casa


----------



## Solomoon

The Haunting Of Hill House - Two Storms


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Pro Bowl (AFC vs. NFC)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Do Ya Think I'm Sexy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Cowboy Cuisine


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Dream


----------



## Solomoon

The Haunting Of Hill House - Witness Marks


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Man's Castle


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Orange is the new black


----------



## karenw

Bread


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lonely Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Night Swimmin' and an English Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tush Push and Some Radishes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Communication Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: When the Bough Breaks


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Straight to the Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time Has Come Today


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Rockets)


----------



## Solomoon

The Haunting Of Hill House - Silence Lay Steadily


----------



## tea111red

I watched some Curb Your Enthusiasm clips.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Field of Screams


----------



## tea111red

I watched some Reno 911 clips.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bates Motel

It's pretty good so far. Heard good things about it, so thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alter Ego


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Conscience of the King


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What I Am


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Oh, The Guilt


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Wizards)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## nancysamuel

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Errand of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Time


----------



## Maslow

Currently watching the Ted Bundy mini-series.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Stand So Close To Me


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Winner Takes It All


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cost of Living


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Survival Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Am a Tree


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Oh, the Guilt


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Knicks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tsunkatse


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Letters


----------



## Were

I've been watching Black Mirror, it might be the best British show.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Depressing News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottoms Up


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Cora Vs. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Hot off the Grill


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Man v. Food: Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: The Perfect Bird


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Spice Up Your Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Spring Break, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Skin of Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Loathing and Tube Socks


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Operation Friendship


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Unnatural Selection


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Darkling


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Wishin' and Hopin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walk on Water


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## Ghossts

That 70's show


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Deadly Years


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Some Kind of Miracle


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Scars and Souvenirs


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Give and Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After the Super Bowl, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Bread and Circuses


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Survivors


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Desire


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Other Side of This Life, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Requiem for a Lightweight


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: In the Flesh


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What I Am


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Pelicans)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bananas, Crackers and Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Fred C. Dobbs


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Some Guy


----------



## Solomoon

The Blacklist - The Architect


----------



## Famous

Watched a documentary about David Bowie and his rise to fame, last night. quite interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Route 666, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Warning Signs


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: What Comes After


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Ringbanger


----------



## discopotato

Cheaters


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Adaptation


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Cheese, Cues and Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Dauphin


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dirty Money and a Woman Named Mike


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Promotion Commotion


----------



## 8888

Jeopardy!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Peak Performance


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Didn't We Almost Have It All


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: A Change Is Gonna Come


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Killing Game, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Friday's Child


----------



## Maslow

The Staircase on Netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Truth Sting


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Heart of the Matter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## 8888

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Ultimate Computer


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prophecy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Forever Young


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Pelicans)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outer Limits: First Anniversary


----------



## Glue

AMC's The Terror.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Endgame


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Justice


----------



## Number 5

Movies 24 



Royal New Years Eve (Film)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## Musicfan

Binge watching 60 Days In.


----------



## 3stacks

Ozark


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sticky Hands and a Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Radar's Report


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Rugby


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Heart of Glory


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mr. and Mrs. Who?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Goodbye, Cruel World


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Old Faces, New Places


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: I Who Have Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Uncle Abdul


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Goodbye, Cruel World


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Back Pay


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Carnival Chaos


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Omega


----------



## Tundle#

King of queens :roll


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Teacher Pets


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Drone


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Trial of Henry Blake


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unimatrix Zero, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## karenw

This Time Next Year


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Piece of My Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Incubator


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Plato's Stepchildren


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Water and Ba-dinkers


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Xanax and a Baby Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deal Me Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Legend of Ironhead Haynes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cloud Minders


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Measure of a Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Brave New World


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: There's No "I" in Team


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outer Limits: Inconstant Moon


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Emissary


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resistance


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: These Ties That Bind


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Midnight Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resolutions


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms: Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Patent 4077


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Food Truckapalooza


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Dates a Student


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: He Thought He Could


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Poker


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Aloha, Recruits!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Knicks)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Bounty


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Luck of the Bundys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Who Watches the Watchers


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Leather Cribs and a Medieval Rack


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nietzsche and a Beer Run


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tapestry


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beat Your Heart Out


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bliss


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Conscience of the King


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Forever Young


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Lay Your Hands on Me


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's New Brain


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Alternative Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Contagion


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Crazy Snakes and a Clog to the Head


----------



## C137

The Good Place.

It's Forking funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Ocular Fluid and Fighting Robots


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Thunder)


----------



## PandaBearx

The Umbrella Academy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Shades of Gray


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dragon's Teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Phone Confetti and a Wee Dingle


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diamond Earrings and a Pumpkin Head


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Tells...


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Good Shepherd


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Officer of the Day


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Alcoholics Unanimous


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Full Rich Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Gold Medal Games: Frying


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Secret Closet


----------



## PCGamer

ALF


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Every Bundy Has a Birthday


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Hornets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: In It to Win It


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Guardians


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Old College Try


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Neutral Zone


----------



## TryingMara

Crossing Jordan


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Best of Both Worlds, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Aid Station


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Galaxy's Child


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Elevator Love Letter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Meat Your Match


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Survival Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Naked Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nietzsche and a Beer Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Toilet Wine and the Earl of Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Bulls)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Angel One


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hepatitis and Lemon Zest


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Bucks)


----------



## Musicfan

Ted Bundy documentary on Netflix. Dude was from another planet.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Gamesters of Triskelion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Voyager Conspiracy


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Muse


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Peggy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call, Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Extra Helpings


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Omega


----------



## LostAndFoun D

I've been watching old tonight show with johnny carson episodes.
Never liked him growing up and didnt think he was funny. But I've changed my mind. Plus its funny to see them sit and smoke and some of the guests are drunk.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Chokepoint


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Proud To Be Your Bud?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Bad Hand and British Royalty


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bouncy Castle and an Aneurysm


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hornets vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Wounded


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tinker, Tenor, Doctor, Spy


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Toad Licker > I think by now this thread officially belongs to you.


----------



## 3stacks

rabidfoxes said:


> @Toad Licker > I think by now this thread officially belongs to you.


 The whole site belongs to Toad licker


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invest in Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: New History


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Eyoga888

I'm ashamed to say celebs go dating. The latest series is quite funny tbf.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Collective


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Too Short a Season


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mozzarella Sticks and a Gay Piano Bar


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Thunder)


----------



## SparklingWater

Been obsessed with Bob's burgers for the past week or 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Where Silence Has Lease


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Day of the Dove


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Snickerdoodle and a Nip Slip


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cinderella and a Drunk MacGyver


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Requiem for Methuselah


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nazi Zombies and a Two-Hundred-Pound Baby


----------



## PandaBearx

The Good Doctor


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Equinox: Part I


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## sapanda2019

The Rain - Netflix


----------



## 3stacks

Breaking bad


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Run for the Money


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Say No More


----------



## wmu'14

Been watching The Wubbulous World of Dr Seuss Season 1. Not too bad! For having a very kiddy look with the puppets, it's more of a Muppets kind of show than Sesame Street kind of show.

From the Wikipedia page:
"Season one is notable for hewing closely to many of the themes of the original Dr. Seuss stories which often had a strong moral overtone. As a result, some episodes have distinctly dark or sinister elements"


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Fever Dream

Love, Death & Robots


----------



## Maslow

Evil Genius: the True Story of America's Most Diabolical Bank Heist

Truth is far stranger than fiction. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Old College Try


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: No Sweat


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Oh, How We Danced


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Hot Off the Grill


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Starship Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me: Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me: Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Sigmund


----------



## ForBrighterDays

The Golden Girls. I watch that show so much, those women feel like my best friends. 😂


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Descent, Part 2


----------



## karenw

The Cube


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Slow Night, So Long


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Adrift and at Peace


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Exorcism


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Loud as a Whisper


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Xanax and a Baby Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Bad Hand and British Royalty


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pen Pals


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Balance of Terror


----------



## Musicfan

Earth: Final Conflict, Episode 1


----------



## 3stacks

Doom patrol. I started watching this and Umbrella academy at the same time and they're similar in a couple of ways except this is much much wackier and stupid but fun lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bouncy Castle and an Aneurysm


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General's Practitioner


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The City on the Edge of Forever


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parturition


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bear and a Bladder Infection


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Charlotte Bronte and a Backhoe


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Bucks)


----------



## PandaBearx

Greys Anatomy


----------



## 3stacks

Altered carbon


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tin Star
The Orville
Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Investigations


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Some 38th Parallels


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly Bounces Back


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Five-Dollar Dishes


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's New Brain


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Truth about London


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Celtics)


----------



## a

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (1981) - brilliant show and humour that resonates with me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mr. Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Movie Show


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Second Chances


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kalamazoo And a Bad Wedge of Brie


----------



## Michael1983

DS9


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Dark Closet and Therapy with Horses


----------



## 3stacks

Doom Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Last Laugh


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Pegasus


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: In the Flesh


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Deceive Me (Please Don't Go)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Bucks)


----------



## SwtSurrender

The tv show that I want to show off and brag about is called The OA.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flesh and Blood, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Up the Long Ladder


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Bert and Ernie and a Blessing of the People


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Eight Cats and the Hat Show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bulls)


----------



## Maslow

Currently watching From the Earth to the Moon.

Great series! :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Bonding


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Whom Gods Destroy


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pudding and a Screen Door


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Lights of Zetar


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Phage


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fish Town and Too Many Thank You's


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fade Out, Fade in, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Little Off the Top


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Evolution


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Omega


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Guardians


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Anesidora

The Walking Dead
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Cheese, Cues, and Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Catheter and a Dipsy-Doodle


----------



## wmu'14

MLB Baseball - Detroit Tigers @ Toronto Blue Jays
Game 2 of the season saw the Tigers shut-out. 

American Murder Mystery - The Staircase
Michael Petersen. Basically, wife found dead. He said she fell down the stairs, but there was a lot of blood and gashes head as if she'd been gouged with a weapon. The jury found him guilty. The defense appealed, based off one of the doctor's testimonies being questionable in another case, but instead of going to court again, the prosecution let him go, concerned they weren't going to win again.
Very dumb. How they can let a murderer who pled guilty go out - because they didn't think they could win a fairly obvious case - is beyond me. To me the gash marks in her head prove Michael's guilt.

American Murder Mystery - Pamela Smart
She was having an affair, and the murderer and his accomplices testified it was on her order. There were also tapes of her telling a witness to lie so they don't find her guilty. The jury found her guilty. 
Less of an interesting case, with not as many twists, but still very interesting as she was having an affair with a student, and the murderer and his accomplice were students.

I really enjoy the American Murder Mystery series. They also did Laci Peterson, Jodi Arias, and Casey Anthony. There's one more I know they did on a little girl, but I think that's it. If anyone likes true crime, I advise you check this series out. They are very well-done!


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Atticus Finch and the Downtrodden


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pre-emptive Strike


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Critical Care


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: This Is How We Do It


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Song Beneath the Song


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lil


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void


----------



## Maslow

The Twilight Zone w/Jordan Peele






Good characters but the plot sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Booby Trap


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Belgian Waffles and Bathroom Privileges


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hot Soup and Shingles


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. 76'ers)


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

*The Terror. *

I just love everything to do with the sea and ships and the North and unexplored areas.
I loved that it was mythical. That's what it probably would be from a perspective of a 19th century person. This kind of reminds me of Lovecraft books for that reason.
Dr. Goodsir and Silna are best characters. Although they were supposed to be this way anyway. Loved how some other characters have changed throughout these events.
Starting from 8-10 years ago and downwards, if it was some mainstream movie or show, it would be shown from a perspective of one of those higher class white males thinking his perspective is the only perspective that exists and other ones are just mere subhumans with no perspective whatsoever cause they're too primitive and that the universe speaks with his voice etc. (Although ''the universe'' is not a good word here because he'd contraposition himself (the man=the human) to earth, nature and ''Others'' (e.g. women, other societies etc) who he equates with these first two things, projecting this side of himself onto them). This one is not like that which is great. It's like a metaphotical revision of this small historical moment and even history as a whole because they realized that delusion was a delusion of power.
So the theme and the idea is similar to that of ''The Shape of Water'', especially with ''Lady Silence''.
P.S. The only thing I didn't like was the amount of overly naturalistic scenes. Although maybe they were necessary for the narration.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Mortal Coil


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Apple


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nudes and a Six-Day Cleanse


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Piece of the Action


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Topper


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Billfold Syndrome


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Ego


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Bulls)


----------



## Eyoga888

Full metal alchemist


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Scared Single


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## alenclaud

After Life. 
Goes to show that a simple show can be so much more entertaining and better than most over-produced ones out there.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## unhappycat

Broad city


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Mac and Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The D'Arcy Files


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Naked Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Foot Powder and Five Feet of Vodka


----------



## Shawn81

Making my way through It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia again.


----------



## 0589471

Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kalamazoo And a Bad Wedge of Brie


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Young and the Restless


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Haven


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Taste of Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Unaccompanied Minor


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Free Falling


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: That Which Survives


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Allegiance


----------



## harrison

Glad I never had to go here.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Patient Zero and the Chocolate Fountain


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Remember Me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Message in a Bottle


----------



## Sweet&Sour

sharp objects. love amy adams. loved the songs and filmography.. it was a good show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 1


----------



## a

The 100


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One


----------



## Ekardy

Larva Island on Netflix. 

Wtf did I just watch? lol 
It's mostly a larva creature....farting, there's other stuff but..yea just farting is all I can remember.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repression


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Rise Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: These Ties That Bind


----------



## alenclaud

The History of Britain, Simon Schama, Episode 4 season 1.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mr. & Mrs. Who?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void


----------



## Michael1983

I've just recently got through the first two seasons of DS9 and i much prefer it to TNG. Haven't seen any Voyager yet. 

Anyway, last show i watched was the final episode of season 2 of DS9.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Life Time


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Stars and Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Legend of Ironhead Haynes


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## RockmanJL9981

i saw the new twilight zone i didnt like it


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pistons vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: No Pot to Pease In


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: 11001001


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: New History


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Nets vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Conspiracy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Defector


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What Is It About Men


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Magic vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Timescape


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Fun Spirit

"Different Strokes" and "What's Happining." I had watched one episode of What's Happening before but I never seen Different Strokes. I heard of the show before and obviously Gary Colman but I never took the time to actually check it out. My Mom sent me a Youtube link to epsiode 2. It was really good. Funny, good, intense and heartfelt. I'm already on espisode 4 or 5.

_Sent from Skywalker using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Final Mission


----------



## 3stacks

Game of thrones. I love it so much lol even if the quality did drop off considerably.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sword Fights and a Dominican Shortstop


----------



## darlieq

Castle Rock.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Celtics)


----------



## a

The 100


----------



## Hopeful12

The good fight... new season!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Blow and a Free McMuffin


----------



## Maslow

Holocaust. Erie how similar things were in 1930s Germany compared to what's going on today. In Germany back then, a lot of people wanted Hitler to be dictator just like a lot of people want Trump to be dictator today. Sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tantric Sex and the Sprouted Flute


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bride of Chaotica!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Mudd's Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fish Town and Too Many Thank You's


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Magic)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Arena


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Nuggets vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Depressing News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Pistons)


----------



## Glue

Twilight Zone (2019) episodes 3 and 4. Episode 4 was great


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Dud Bowl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Ship Happens, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Magic)


----------



## wmu'14

NBA Playoffs (Pistons vs Bucks)

Games 2 and 3. Bucks won both, and it'll probably be a sweep, but it's nice seeing playoff basketball back in Detroit. Looked like the arena had a great atmosphere.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Radio Free Trumaine


----------



## Maslow

Holocaust (episode 4 of 5).


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Abstinence and Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Pistons)


----------



## Hopeful12

IT Crowd: Fifty fifty


----------



## Maslow

Holocaust (final episode)

That was a good series. They touched on all the major events of Nazi Germany.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: By Any Other Name


----------



## Downy

Yes man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Teenage Vampires and A White Russian


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Magic vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Nets vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Lifesigns


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Half a Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Smooth Jazz and a Weird Floaty Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Crazy Snakes and a Clog to the Head


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Disaster


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Phone Confetti and a Wee Dingle


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Nuggets vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Big Sur and Strawberry Lube


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cotton Candy and Blended Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Think Tank


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Welcome to Korea, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Foreign Affairs


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Guess Who's Coming to Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Barry


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Sweet and Savory Duos


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Red Sweater


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Two That Got Away


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Dud Bowl II


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

The OA Season 2 Episode 2.


I like OA Season 2 so far. Its better than Season 1 in my Opinion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: I Can't Believe It's Butter


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Big Sauce and Coconut Water


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Puzzle Club and a Closet Party


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Harveykinkle

Orange Is The New Black: State Of The Uterus


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Contagion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Investigations


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Alan Partridge Knowing me knowing you


----------



## Fever Dream

Game of Thrones: The Long Night

:sigh That was... anticlimactic.


----------



## 3stacks

Fever Dream said:


> Game of Thrones: The Long Night
> 
> That was... anticlimactic.


 I really liked it but at the same time it was so stupid lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hot Soup and Shingles


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Jail Jail and Japanese Porn


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Bucks)


----------



## Fever Dream

3stacks said:


> I really liked it but at the same time it was so stupid lol



* *




No, it wasn't an awful. And in retrospect, they did set everything up. It did seem to render a lot of what they've built up toward kind of pointless. Also, most major characters saved their plot armor for this episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Swarm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Unification, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Clumsy Monkeys and a Tilted Uterus


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hepatitis and Lemon Zest


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I suddenly had to urge to rewatch "Your Pretty Face Is Going To Hell" and was pleasantly surprised to hear a new season is coming out this month!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The First Duty


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Equinox, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Barge of the Dead


----------



## clary321

the last thing i watched on tv was game of thrones 



i watch it cuz i like the dragons lol


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wink of an Eye


----------



## Fever Dream

Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars parts 1 & 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Way to Eden


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Love Story


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Sometimes You Hear the Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Agony and the Extra C


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Five-Star Showdown


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Take the Bait


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kiss of the Coffee Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Time Squared


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moose


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Ensigns of Command


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Macrocosm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Perfect Mate


----------



## Fever Dream

The Expanse: Abaddon's Gate


----------



## Rogell

Been watching Twilight Zone a lot. Specially the 80s reboot. Well, I also started Outcast. It's based on comics by the same guy who produced The Walking Dead, but it's good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Bucks)


----------



## Overdrive

Chernobyl


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Schisms


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Taste of Armageddon


----------



## Keyblade

Riverdale


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Snickerdoodle and a Nip Slip


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Death, Death, Death and a Bucket of Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Devil in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Future's End


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Real Life


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Army-Navy Game


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Pierce and Mr. Hyde


----------



## slyfox

Happy


----------



## Keyblade

Kim's Convenience


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly's Gotta Habit


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: He Thought He Could


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Bonding


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Poodle Fuzz and a Twinge of Jealousy


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unity


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Blow and a Free McMuffin


----------



## 3stacks

Game of thrones


----------



## Keyblade

the society


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Worst Case Scenario


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Quality of Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Good Karma and the Big Weird


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Starship Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Collective


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## timealime

Uhhh NCIS but only cause my sister was watching it. The last show I actually watched myself was World of Dance!!!!


----------



## timealime

YouTube Alpaca Shearing


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck 12


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## twitchy666

which country?

witch?


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fancy Crackers and Giant Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Too Many Hippies and Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Return to Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Man for No Seasons


----------



## slyfox

Lucifer


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Iron Guts Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Check-Up


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Breaking up Is Easy To Do, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier: Frasier's Edge


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Mr. Mercedes


----------



## 3stacks

Bodyguard


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stain


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Damn Bundys


----------



## Shawn81

Stargate SG-1.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Raptors)


----------



## crystaltears

Descendants of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Damn Bundys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Captain's Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Flying Monkeys and a Tank of Nitrous


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Jell-O Shots and the Truth About Santa


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Suddenly Human


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Barry (season 2 finale)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Push Down Coffee and a Working Turn Signal


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Esta Loca and a Little Klingon


----------



## Glue

game of thrones s08e06

hbo's chernobyl s01e02


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Catch 22


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Waking Moments


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Frame of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Taco Bowl and a Tubby Seamstress


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diamond Earrings and a Pumpkin Head


----------



## Whatswhat

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Interface


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Abstinence and Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Bucks)


----------



## melancholyscorpio

Killing Eve. Fantastic show! I've been home sick and watched the first season in one day. I've just watched 2 eps of the second season, but I'm trying to pace myself.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Shattered


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Errand of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fireballs and Bullet Holes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The City on the Edge of Forever


----------



## CWe

Sports game


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Most Unforgettable Characters


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: End Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: But I Didn't Shoot the Deputy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Rumor


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Sue Got Work


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lend a Hand


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Nightmare on Al's Street


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Heart of Glory


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Patient Zero and the Chocolate Fountain


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mashed Potatoes and a Little Nitrous


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Lineage


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## TinyFlutter

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornbread and a Cashmere Onesie


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warhead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Attached


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sonograms and Tube Tops


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Broken Dreams and Blocked Arteries


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repentance


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Homestead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Empath


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: There Is Nothing Like a Nurse


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: All Our Yesterdays


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Commander Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UEFA Champions League Final


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: B. J. Papa San


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Dollar Dishes


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Buck Can Do It


----------



## Harveykinkle

Quantico: Aquiline


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear the Walking Dead: People Like Us


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear the Walking Dead: The Code


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear the Walking Dead: Blackjack


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear the Walking Dead: MM54


----------



## Harveykinkle

Quantico: Odenvy


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Loves Al, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Galaxy's Child


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Bert and Ernie and a Blessing of the People


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Charlotte Bronte and a Backhoe


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Nth Degree


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Omega Directive


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: They Call the Wind Korea


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Firstborn


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kreplach and a Tiny Tush


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Justice


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Friendship One


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Caperberries and a Glass Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pure Evil and a Free Piece of Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Eye of the Needle


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Man Trap


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Atticus Finch and the Downtrodden


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Water and Ba-dinkers


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Shore Leave


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Der Tag


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deluge


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out, Part 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ship in a Bottle


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Becker: Papa Does Preach


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Takes a Bath


----------



## wmu'14

Jame's Patterson's Murder is Forever

There's an episode on a lady name Dee Dee who 'faked' the sickness of her daughter Gypsy so Gypsy killed her.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear the Walking Dead: Here to Help


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Gypsy Cried


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Host


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Loathing and Tube Socks


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Estrogen and a Hearty Breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Adam's Ribs


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Disaster


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Wind Chimes and a Bottomless Pit of Sadness


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Course: Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Battle


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Heart of Glory


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ex Post Facto


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Twinkle Lights and Grandma Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tush Push and Some Radishes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: White Gold


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Initiations


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Catspaw


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Teenage Vampires and A White Russian


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Push Down Coffee and a Working Turn Signal


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Change of Command


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: By Any Other Name


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fallen Idol


----------



## RedTulip

Mama's Family


----------



## sanpellegrino

Made in Chelsea ****ing weeks ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Change Day


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Grim Reaper


----------



## DeliveryDude

I watched 'City on a Hill" last week. Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Poke High


----------



## TryingMara

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Addams Family: Morticia and Gomez vs. Fester and Grandmama


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Tells Rachel


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Follies of the Living - Concerns of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Scared Single


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: New Ground


----------



## wmu'14

The season premier of the All That reboot. I thought it was decent. The Good Burger sketch was excellent (as always). The 'kiddy' parts didn't bother me, because I'm sure if I was an adult in the 90s, I would've found sketches like Cooking With Randy & Mandy and Repair Man kiddy. My only complaint is the cast is too young. 

A couple episodes of Are You Smarter Then a 5th Grader with John Cena. I'm not a Jeff Foxworthy fan and the show is much better with Cena. I think the show (with Foxworthy and Cena) is staged, but wanted to catch the Nickelodeon version anyways.

A couple episodes of the rebooted Double Dare. I miss the original version, but this version keeps the spirit of the show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fancy Crackers and Giant Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Too Many Hippies and Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The First Duty


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kmarie92

Dead to Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Eight Cats and the Hat Show


----------



## wmu'14

Back in the day, all the quiz shows were staged. On YouTube there's a couple full episodes of the more infamous ones, so I watched those.

Dotto
21

I don't get why Dotto was staged, though. Seems like it'd be a fun game.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Taco Bowl and a Tubby Seamstress


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Riddles


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Symbiosis


----------



## SASsier1

I don't watch TV - my video consumption comes from YouTube. Like everyone else, I watch random clips all the time. The most TV-like YouTube video I watched recently was something about the Irish hunger strikers - and that was so overwrought and overrated.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sticky Hands and a Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornflakes and the Hair of Three Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Dauphin


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Persistence of Vision


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Estrogen and a Hearty Breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Belgian Waffles and Bathroom Privileges


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Lifesigns


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Tholian Web


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Leather Cribs and a Medieval Rack


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Jail Jail and Japanese Porn


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: All Our Yesterdays


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Finance


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dreams


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I'm on the last episode of season 4 of Better Call Saul.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: We'll Follow the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun: Red, White and Dick


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One in Massapequa


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Look Me Over


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Inner Light


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Banter and a Failing Steel Town


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soup Town and a Little Blonde Mongoose


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Chain of Command, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Haven


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sonograms and Tube Tops


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Broken Dreams and Blocked Arteries


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ashes to Ashes


----------



## SpartanSaber

Doctor Who.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Royale


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Jell-O Shots and the Truth About Santa


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Up the Long Ladder


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Commemorative Coin and a Misshapen Head


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Savage Curtain


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Your Hit Parade


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Ego


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Computer Show


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Home Cooks!


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Interview


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Friends and Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: He Ain't Much, But He's Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Big Goodbye


----------



## SpartanSaber

Doctor Who again. Haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet Earth: Forests


----------



## wmu'14

The ID special on Rebecca Zahau.

I'm not sure what to think. My guess is her boyfriend killed her, but Max's death was an accident.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Home Soil


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repression


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Human Error


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Legacy


----------



## sanpellegrino

The hills


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sticky Hands and a Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornflakes and the Hair of Three Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: New Best Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Host


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Riddles


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The King, The Widow, and Rick


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: How It's Gotta Be


----------



## Glue

Strangers Things season 3


----------



## Loosh

Stranger Things, the new season.


----------



## Maslow

The Loudest Voice

Enormously entertaining so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fury


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Warning Signs


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Stradivarius


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly Breaks Out


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## rabidfoxes

Glue said:


> Strangers Things season 3





Loosh said:


> Stranger Things, the new season.


Yeah, that. Waiting for ep 5 to download. The first episode was somewhat disappointing, maybe because there was not much suspense and no clue hunting, just "look who everyone's dating" stuff. But it has picked up since. They are using the same formula as in seasons 1 and 2, just sort of glammed up with even more 80s nostalgia stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 'Twas the Day After Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Blood and Guts


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stoned Guy


----------



## spitfire444

Judge Rinder - ITV


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Rock and Roll Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: April Fools


----------



## wmu'14

My friend loves anime so I finally caved in and said 'okay' when he asked if I wanted to borrow one of his anime. It's 1 Punch Man. I just finished Episode 5


----------



## SpartanSaber

Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Becker: Chris' Ex


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Cleveland Cavaliers vs Chicago Bulls)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Wizards vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Timescape


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Imperfection


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Atticus Finch and the Downtrodden


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Critical Care


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Bonding


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Dead to Me. Very unique and enthralling.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Soldier of the Month


----------



## Korben Dallas

GLOW on Netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Yesterday's Enterprise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Binged all of Bates Motel. It was pretty good. But the ending was sad. They chose the perfect person to play Norman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: False Profits


----------



## Unforgiven17

OrbitalResonance said:


> Dead to Me. Very unique and enthralling.


I was sad they only did a couple of series of that. I liked it.

Designated Survivor is the last thing I watched.


----------



## Unforgiven17

Unforgiven17 said:


> OrbitalResonance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead to Me. Very unique and enthralling.
> 
> 
> 
> I was sad they only did a couple of series of that. I liked it.
> 
> Designated Survivor is the last thing I watched.
Click to expand...

I read dead like me, sorry!


----------



## Unforgiven17

Unforgiven17 said:


> Unforgiven17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrbitalResonance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead to Me. Very unique and enthralling.
> 
> 
> 
> I was sad they only did a couple of series of that. I liked it.
> 
> Designated Survivor is the last thing I watched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read dead like me, sorry!
Click to expand...

Ironically I have just googled dead to me and I have seen that too. That was good and they are making another series.

You may like dead like me though.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Ma


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Charlie X


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Unforgiven17 said:


> Ironically I have just googled dead to me and I have seen that too. That was good and they are making another series.
> 
> You may like dead like me though.


I watched Dead Like Me a long time ago! I think it came on after Stargate on Syfy. Saw a bout a dozen episodes i'd guess, but I see there are about 49! It's kind of stuck on my memory and I think about it every now and then.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Der Tag


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Novocaine Mutiny


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Space Seed


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price of Tomato Juice


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Abyssinia, Henry


----------



## Charmander

Almost finished binging Line of Duty. I like most British crime dramas and this has turned into one of my favourites even though I only started watching it recently.


----------



## Unforgiven17

Charmander said:


> Almost finished binging Line of Duty. I like most British crime dramas and this has turned into one of my favourites even though I only started watching it recently.


Tis very good, have you seen happy valley?


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Married... with Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ceasefire


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun: D3: Judgement Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Oldies but Young 'Uns


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Corbomite Maneuver


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deluge


----------



## CWe

Dunno if it counts as a tv show but I saw Gone with The Wind and it was interesting..... old movies are intriguing to watch


----------



## Nekomata

Beyblade V-Force


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Tomorrow is Yesterday


----------



## SunshineSam218

*The Haunting Of Hill House*


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Elementary, Dear Data


----------



## SparklingWater

Origin (youtube premium)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Seafaring Ancestor and a Bloomin' Onion


----------



## SpartanSaber

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Shawn81

In the final season of Stargate SG-1. Don't know what I'll go to next.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: All Good Things... Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Nurses


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Started watching Black Mirror on Netflix. Some of those episodes picture a very scary future for all of us. Like the one where people rate eachother and gain or lose status and benefits from ratings. That's scary ****.


----------



## crystaltears

Justice (Korean drama)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cost of Living


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One Small Step


----------



## notandrewwinkwink

Finally checked out Game of Thrones, I’m waaaaaaay into it lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Korean Surgeon


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Doomsday Machine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Doomsday Machine


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kids! Wadaya Gonna Do?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Give and Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: If I Could See Me Now


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## darlieq

Better Call Saul.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Force of Nature


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: End Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repentance


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Allegiance


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Best of Both Worlds, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Margaret's Marriage


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Distant Origin


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Catspaw


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Bread and Circuses


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Showtime


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: L.I.P. (Local Indigenous Personnel)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly Does Hollywood, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun: A Nightmare on Dick Street, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun: The Fifth Solomon


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: My Dinner with Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Homeward


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Images


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repentance


----------



## Shawn81

Finished Stargate SG-1. On to Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Homestead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Family


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Patient 4077


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Wounded


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Displaced


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tea and Empathy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call Three


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Random Thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wink of an Eye


----------



## StayLovelyB

Orange is the New Black


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Temporary Duty


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Topper


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Turnabout Intruder


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Alcoholics Unanimous


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bulletin Board


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Love and Marriage


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Frat Chance


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Communication Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 'Twas the Day After Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Tis Time to Smell the Roses


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Journey's End


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Commander Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lil


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lonely Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parallax


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Billfold Syndrome


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ex Post Facto


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Final Mission


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## illusion_of_happiness

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Nth Degree


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hunters


----------



## 3stacks

The boys


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Point of View


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Killing Game, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Charlie X


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: B.J. Papa San


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Young and the Restless


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Balance of Terror


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Give 'Em Hell, Hawkeye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Banking on Marcy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Omega


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Guardians


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Scars


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Sniper


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Haven


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips Is Back in Town


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rally Round the Flagg, Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Home Soil


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: State of Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Preventative Medicine


----------



## f1ora

lol george lopez


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ain't Love Grand


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Projections


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Qpid


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Guerilla My Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Party


----------



## animeflower6084

Ghost Hunters


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Game


----------



## Greenmacaron

Emmerdale. A boring British soap that i’m not watching on my own accord lol!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Spock's Brain


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Finance


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Blood Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enterprise Incident


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Late Captain Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Ma


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Some 38th Parallels


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Worst Noel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## Noca

Mind Hunters, I binged the entire 2nd season the past few days.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Saints vs. Chargers)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Sons and Bowlers


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: I Want My Psycho Dad, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Arsenal of Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Life Time


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Captains Outrageous


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Where Silence Has Lease


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unimatrix Zero: Part II


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Stars and Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Natural Law


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Time


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lend a Hand


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Outcast


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Back Pat


----------



## PandaBearx

I've been binge watching The Handmaids Tale


----------



## 3stacks

Sons of anarchy. This guy just said "never sit on another man's bike" so cringey that.


----------



## JustJordan

The last two shows that I binged were Handmaids Tale and Wentworth. Top notch shows.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Steelers vs. Panthers)


----------



## wmu'14

My friends been begging me to watch One Piece for about 5 years now. Finally starting. On Episode 6, It's really good, but I'm still intimidated by the 800+ episodes.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Peace on Us


----------



## blunthead

The Outer Limits (1963 TV), episode "Cold Hands, Warm Heart", starring William Shatner.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Chain of Command, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck 12


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Greenbay Packers vs. Chicago Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Holy Mess


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Nurses


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ShadowOne

just finished the first season of The Boys

awesome show


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Buccaneers vs. Panthers)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ain't Love Grand


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Rams)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Browns vs. Jets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Ringbanger


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Back Pat


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Six Days, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Divided We Stand


----------



## ShadowOne

I underestimated Fleabag

Started like any other show, but episode 4 was pretty moving. hope it keeps going that direction


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Dad ... Three


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ShadowOne

rest of fleabag was great too. havent been grabbed enough to want to bust through like 3-4 episodes in a row of a show in forever. helps theyre ~30 minute episodes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips and Empty Arms


----------



## Suchness

karenw said:


> Boxing &#128516;


Shawn Porter vs Errol Spence?


----------



## Suchness

karenw said:


> i was joking as I saw the boxing youtube thread on sas.


:duel


----------



## HitodamaHikkikomori

Wu Tang: an American story
Great show so far, it pretty much a pseudo biopic of Wu Tang Clan, Hood drama and dope music
Warrior(Bruce lee production), really good show, basically this is a recovered tv pitch from Bruce Lee brought to life by his daughter, Shannon, who modernizes his vision of a tale about a man from China immigration to 1950s San Francisco, check it out!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: As You Were


----------



## K_W1991

Bob’s Burgers lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Chargers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Lions vs. Packers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One Proposes


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Packers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. 76'ers)


----------



## karenw

Frank Spencer


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Knicks)


----------



## Ckg2011

SOS: How To Survive.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Falcons)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bellator 232

Walking Dead


----------



## hypestyle

I'll be watching Eddie Murphy's "_Dolemite is My Name!_".
I'm glad this film came out on Netflix.

https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/dolemite-is-my-name-2019


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Magic)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Buccaneers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Shyy22

Rewatching Parks & Rec


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Titans)


----------



## Moonriver12

World On Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Celtics)


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth

Accident


----------



## Suchness

Das Boot


----------



## Sloqx

Rugrats


----------



## MCHB

I marathoned "Stranger Things" on Netflix and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Bulls)


----------



## a

The Mandalorian (ep.2)

Awesome stuff. I have Star Wars fatigue (set in after Rogue 1) and expected not to like it, but ended up the complete opposite.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Ravens)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Celtics)


----------



## Shawn81

In the last season of The Office again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bills vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Vikings vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Shawn81

Warehouse 13.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Lions)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL Midweek Review

Vikings

Dublin Murders


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Love and Marriage


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Vikings vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. 76'ers)


----------



## losthorizon

Currently watching the Jeopardy GOAT tournament. I am way too excited that Ken is dominating currently. Crossing my fingers that he wins a third game and is declared the winner.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Seahawks vs. Packers)


----------



## PandaBearx

The Witcher


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Trek: TOS This Side of Paradise


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Venture Bros. 

Lol I'm kinda hooked on this show.


----------



## Musicfan

Messiah on Netflix. I'm halfway through the series and it's interesting but not too much substance in the plot yet.


----------



## Noca

First episode of The Witcher. Only Witcher I am familiar with is Witcher 3 which if I remember right Ciri's father is the emperor of the Nilfgards yet in this TV show her parents were killed by the Nilfgards...?


----------



## wmu'14

The Super Bowl - Kansas City vs San Francisco 

Had a lot of Super Bowl hype TV on this past week but wasn't really watching it - it was just in the background lol

Also finally started Pokemon: The Orange Islands complete set I've owned for a couple years. About half-way thru


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Boys


----------



## aqwsderf

This is Us


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rise Of Empires: Ottomans


----------



## Toad Licker

The Quickening - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## candy scissors

Sanditon on PBS Masterpiece. A truly terrible adaptation of an unfinished Jane Austen novel, yet I can't tear my eyes away from the train wreck. I doubt she would've approved of lines like "You *****!" Or a scene that was like a Regency-era flashing of a dick pic at the heroine. Stop trying to make Austen edgy for a modern audience!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Let He Who Is Without Sin...


----------



## XebelRebel

I've been thinking about the fourth episode of _Picard_. It's funny that some of the Romulans view Soji as an abomination when she hasn't actually done any of the terrible things that they are afraid she might do... whereas the insane clone of Jean-Luc Picard actually took over the Romulan Star Empire, on behalf of the oppressed Remans.

Shinzon was seeking to overthrow (or even reverse) the established caste system, but the creepy Romulan secret society has not so far been saying "We know the great evil you are capable of Picard, you demon from the very pits of hell!"

I like the anti-racism theme of the show. The choice to go with various different looks for the Romulan characters (with regard to the forehead prosthetics), is subtly significant -- as some characters have completely smooth foreheads: this suggests that the Romulan culture is "mixed race". I hope that the TOS Romulan look is silently honoured in that way.


----------



## Great Expectations

candy scissors said:


> Sanditon on PBS Masterpiece. A truly terrible adaptation of an unfinished Jane Austen novel, yet I can't tear my eyes away from the train wreck. I doubt she would've approved of lines like "You *****!" Or a scene that was like a Regency-era flashing of a dick pic at the heroine. Stop trying to make Austen edgy for a modern audience!


Having read a couple of her novels I found it fascinating how a woman of the early 1800s viewed men and romance. I haven't watched it but I don't think she would approve either. She was way too classy and cerebral.

I always wondered what kind of match she would make with Charles Dickens had they lived around the same time.


----------



## nekomaru

Rewatched Spartacus: Blood and Sand. Love Batiatus and Lucretia.


----------



## aqwsderf

The Morning Show


----------



## zkv

I've been watching SNL sketches on YouTube, does that count? Never followed the show much, and I'm aware the general consensus is it's declined in quality, big time. Since I never followed the show I watch older and newer sketches alike. I like the really stupid ones and when they break character. Mostly I look for sketches that feature cast members I find particularly funny like Bill Hader, Kristen Wigg, Kate McKinnon, Fred Armisen to name a few.

On a side note, also watched Adam Sandler's tribute to Chris Farley. It surprised me to find I had a knot in my throat even when I never really followed Farley.

As for actually watching something on TV, I rewatched the last two seasons of Better Call Saul. So excited for the new season coming up any day now!



nekomaru said:


> Rewatched Spartacus: Blood and Sand. Love Batiatus and Lucretia.


I noticed it's on Netflix now. I watched it a bit on cable back in the day. So much sex and violence. Not sure if I'll watch it now but it's good it's there in case I get too bored.


----------



## nekomaru

zkv said:


> I noticed it's on Netflix now. I watched it a bit on cable back in the day. So much sex and violence. Not sure if I'll watch it now but it's good it's there in case I get too bored.


Yeah, it is a bit excessive. But I love the actors John Hannah and Lucy Lawless in this (lovely looks, lovely voices).

And I love the swearing. I don't swear out loud much IRL but for a day or so after watching this, I'm always swearing in my mind > (bump my toe - "f*** the gods!," spill my coffee - "Jupiter's c**k!").


----------



## zkv

nekomaru said:


> (bump my toe - "f*** the gods!," spill my coffee - "Jupiter's c**k!").


Thanks for that. Laughing feels good.


----------



## oguzwst

The Stranger


----------



## PandaBearx

Schitts Creek


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Roman Empire on Netflix


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Rain


----------



## XebelRebel

Yesterday I viewed S03E12 of a favourite TV show; today I viewed the beginning of that same programme, on my laptop in bed (as I had not seen it on TV, yesterday). A character said something about going to the bathroom to wash goo off their hand, which was very funny -- as I was sitting there with a light smearing of sticky brie on my right hand: not a euphemism (I had eaten a sandwich).

I had also viewed S02E01 of Hamish Macbeth.


----------



## XebelRebel

_Star Trek: Picard_.

I enjoyed the scene in which Soji talked of her personhood. The episode which I am talking about was only just released today (a Friday). Although linear time is an illusion, obviously: at least, that is something which is obvious to me.

The TV show features an interesting story to do with a secret society that has a stupid grudge against "synthetic life". The word "synthetic" itself has -- according to various dictionaries -- a connection to Greek words for "putting things together". And "syn" looks and sounds very much like "sin" (which for me conjures up thoughts of "sinister", A.K.A. that which I have arbitrarily and non-bindingly chosen to define as being "not dexter"; the words dexter and sinister having been carefully selected by me, specifically for their connotations with regard to "hand sides", and not with regard to qualitative associations).

Personally, I feel it is good to keep myself in one piece. I am everything. My mind is not going anywhere.

 <-- A friendly face.

By the way, those shiny pink-eyed folks referred to by Boris Johnson do not make me happy -- except, of course, when they are lending a helping hand "at the movies". There is a lot of information being transmitted via the medium of _Star Trek: Picard_.


----------



## zonebox

I was really enjoying Castlevania on Netflix, but binge watched it in a few days and have come to the end. It is really cheesy, but a good kind of cheesy, like mozzarella cheese, just splattered all over a pizza or breaded and fried in the form of sticks. Now I'm going to have to find something else to hold me over before turning into bed. 



The last show I watched was Live-PD though, my wife likes to put it on and I look up from the computer from time to time though. Does that really count though? I mean, I'm only partially paying attention.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Picard


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently binge watching the final season of Veep. Damn, this show is hilarious. :lol


----------



## XebelRebel

A few days ago I viewed WWE wrestling. Amusingly, there is a feud between Charlotte Flair and Rhea Ripley -- who both look like the same person.










Also, their non-wrestling names have a Jane Austen connection.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland

Outlander


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: The Circle


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Westworld


----------



## hateliving

Animal Cribs


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Trek Picard: Et in Arcadia Ego part 2... :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fever Dream said:


> Star Trek Picard: Et in Arcadia Ego part 2... :sigh


This


----------



## aqwsderf

The Loudest Voice

About Roger Ailes the CEO of Fox News

Digusting


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Walking Dead


----------



## Djc222

Breaking Bad 😊


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Valentine's Day Massacre


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed Picard again. It seemed to be the final episode of that story, but I expect there will be more episodes to come.

I was quite anxious before viewing the TV show, as I was not sure what choice Soji was going to make. When I view televisual dramas, the stories reflect my thoughts, feelings, and actions -- so I was concerned about my recent emotional state being represented unpleasantly through the medium of _Star Trek: Picard_. I have been wondering if I even want to help the people I perceive, anymore.  Previously I wanted to help them so much. So much!

I seem to be helping people simply out of respect for the ghost of that compassionate person I remember being. I don't believe that I have any genuine sense of love for the idea of "other people", now. I love myself, which means that I love Athena (as we are the same person). Also -- as I am everything, I suppose I love everything that I am, in some sense of the word "love": that includes the people I perceive, but I don't perceive them as being "other people".

My psychologist friend is the closest thing I have to a "Lois Lane"; I suppose she is the Kate Bosworth version (who may as well have not bothered colouring her blonde hair dark). I love her, although I have not seen her face since the Summer of 2018. It is ridiculous that I love her.

Anyway, I am glad that Soji chose not to destroy all "non-synthetic life", in self-defence. Although the allegorically "synthetic" communications have been transmitted via my idea of a TV programme with a plot that features a few shocking twists and turns, but which was produced by people who had not been given the "go ahead" by CBS/Paramount to conclude the _Star Trek_ franchise forever.

While viewing a previous episode, I had used my will-power to make the sadistic Romulan sister survive the encounter with Elnor (as I had expected her to get beheaded). Then when she went up against Jeri Ryan's character, I willfully intervened in a different way, to protect Seven of Nine.

I also wanted Jean-Luc Picard to be "miraculously" healed, to show people that they can live forever (and even stay young and healthy forever) if they want that for theirselves -- although I don't want to force that on them.

I put so much information into _Star Trek: Picard_. My advice is to make notes of patterns that seem meaningful but which defy the popular "modern science" paradigm (i.e. things that appear to be "magical"), while keeping in mind that things which have not been consciously experienced are not empirical. The notation of meaningful patterns is to build up one's confidence in the belief that all of this is a mental phenomenon. The keeping in mind of strict empiricist philosophy is for the purpose of understanding that abstract concepts which one does not agree with are not "real" -- and need not be "real" -- regardless of how much an illusory system of trying to cut the one person into bits may attempt to convince one that "it can happen to you": if one does not agree with "it", then it can be dismissed as not "real" (especially if "it" has not been consciously experienced by the one person).

Oh! And making notes of meaningfully "magical" patterns can help one to recognise one's power to make things happen by willing those things into existence. A "bad" situation can be "reversed" and made into a "good" situation. It helps to be aware that linear time is an illusion; I suggest looking for meaningful patterns that don't make sense according to a linearly-progressing mechanistic view of "history".

The day before viewing the most recent episode of Picard, I viewed _Ghost in the Shell_ (the animated feature film from 1995). "Death" is only a five-letter word: it can be nothing more than a harmless metaphor, having to do with a transformative experience -- such as that which is (not literally) described as "becoming a whole new person".

I do not love the idea of "other people", but it seems that I do not want to harm anyone. It seems that I want to help people. Oh well.


----------



## Slacker

After much pressure (and some beers) I finally decided to watch a show. 

Tiger King.....:O

just.... wow. These can't be real people.


----------



## wmu'14

My friend got me DVDs of Doom Patrol & Batman Beyond for Christmas. I have to be in the mood for superheroes & haven't been, but w/ the lockdown, I decided to watch them. Doom Patrol is okay, but I'm surprised I'm liking Batman Beyond as much as I am.


----------



## wmu'14

Arthur (the aardvark cartoon) was my favorite non-Nickelodeon show growing up. I decided to watch a couple episodes & it still holds up. (the first few seasons do at least, the newer ones are crap & crappier)


----------



## losthorizon

Not really a tv show but I recently discovered a youtube channel called Bald and Bankrupt. He's a Brit that travels to regions where few in their right mind would dare venture - Chernobyl, long forgotten villages in Post-Soviet countries, slums of India to name a few. Because he is fluent in Russian, he is actually able to interact with the locals in the remote places he travels to in Eastern Europe and expose us to their perspectives on how the collapse of the USSR has affected their lives in subsequent decades. He even has an almost hour long video where he travels solo through one of the largest slums in India. There is an authenticity to his channel that I find compelling and unique.


----------



## aqwsderf

I'm watching Ozark

Ya know, money laundering. Good stuff


----------



## Shawn81

Finished Dexter. Again. Normally I struggle to get into anything I haven't seen before, but I'm going to try to start Grimm and see how it goes. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## aqwsderf

NPC Shawn said:


> Finished Dexter. Again. Normally I struggle to get into anything I haven't seen before, but I'm going to try to start Grimm and see how it goes. Maybe tomorrow.


Dexters ending though &#128533;


----------



## Shawn81

aqwsderf said:


> NPC Shawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Dexter. Again. Normally I struggle to get into anything I haven't seen before, but I'm going to try to start Grimm and see how it goes. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Dexters ending though &#128533;
Click to expand...

Yeah the whole final season was kind of a dud. That ending though. Someone should have been fired even after the show was over.


----------



## aqwsderf

NPC Shawn said:


> Yeah the whole final season was kind of a dud. That ending though. Someone should have been fired even after the show was over.


I agree 
I really liked Dexter, but I'd probably put it up there in most disappointing endings lol


----------



## Shawn81

aqwsderf said:


> NPC Shawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the whole final season was kind of a dud. That ending though. Someone should have been fired even after the show was over.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> I really liked Dexter, but I'd probably put it up there in most disappointing endings lol
Click to expand...

I liked it a lot too. Shame about the ending. But I'm glad I watched it again. Now I'm working through the end-of-show depression where I feel like I could never get into anything different. So once I get over it I'll watch something. I only watch one show at a time, so I get attached.


----------



## aqwsderf

NPC Shawn said:


> I liked it a lot too. Shame about the ending. But I'm glad I watched it again. Now I'm working through the end-of-show depression where I feel like I could never get into anything different. So once I get over it I'll watch something. I only watch one show at a time, so I get attached.


I can relate, though I watch a few shows around the same time. But when it's a really good one and it's over... I'll end up thinking "what do I do with my life now" :')


----------



## Shawn81

aqwsderf said:


> NPC Shawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it a lot too. Shame about the ending. But I'm glad I watched it again. Now I'm working through the end-of-show depression where I feel like I could never get into anything different. So once I get over it I'll watch something. I only watch one show at a time, so I get attached.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate, though I watch a few shows around the same time. But when it's a really good one and it's over... I'll end up thinking "what do I do with my life now" :')
Click to expand...

Same feeling. Life has no meaning anymore now that my show is over. Going to try to start a new one tonight. We'll see. Might just end up on my phone doing nothing because it's too hard to get into something new.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed The Art Mysteries: The Vision After The Sermon.

It is a BBC Four documentary which I enjoyed very much. However, I anticipate with great joy that the word "right" will be shorn of all connotations having to do with goodness, acceptability, and moral correctness. Also -- Mary Magdalene is no prostitute, and there is nothing bad about being a synner.


----------



## TheCourier1991

I think it was Peep Show.


----------



## KangalLover

westworld season 3


----------



## Perkins

Happy Endings.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Westworld & Homeland


----------



## burgerchuckie

Dispatches from Elsewhere. Not as seamless as I would like it to be (esp. the tone shifts and Peter & Simone's acting) but the plot is just so puzzling that I can't quit it.


----------



## Shawn81

Getting started with Grimm.


----------



## IcedOver

"Masters of Horror: Cigarette Burns" (John Carpenter) on DVD from Netflix mail service. This was disappointing. It has a great set-up, about a film collector who is tasked with finding an ultra-rare film called "The Absolute End of the World" which was shown once and caused the audience to murder each other. The episode never gets to its potential.


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> My friend got me DVDs of Doom Patrol & Batman Beyond for Christmas. I have to be in the mood for superheroes & haven't been, but w/ the lockdown, I decided to watch them. Doom Patrol is okay, but I'm surprised I'm liking Batman Beyond as much as I am.


Finished BB Season 1. Gonna take a break before starting Season 2.

Having a hard time finishing DP. Too many F Bombs & PC crap for me.


----------



## Dasjo

Has anyone hear watched Casa de papel (money heist)? I just love this TV show, it's very energetic and the story is very interesting. I am in my property in Italy now and yesterday I finished watching Season 4 of it. I recommend for sure!


----------



## aqwsderf

Dasjo said:


> Has anyone hear watched Casa de papel (money heist)? I just love this TV show, it's very energetic and the story is very interesting. I am in my property in Italy now and yesterday I finished watching Season 4 of it. I recommend for sure!


My family loves it! I haven't watched it though :')

And the song. The song is good too


----------



## funnynihilist

Dark Shadows


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Modern Family series finale.


----------



## kesker

High Fidelity


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Premier League Review: Matchday 6

Ozark


----------



## PandaBearx

Castlevania


----------



## donistired

PandaBearx said:


> Castlevania


Good choice.

The Dragon Prince


----------



## Eric Narvaez

Chicago PD.

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed S1E3 of Shakespeare & Hathaway, which is about the relationship between "The Undertaker" and a character played by Vicky.

Elizabeth, whose name reminds one of Elizabeth Olsen (the Scarlet Witch actress), plays the former lover of "The Undertaker".


----------



## wmu'14

JonBenet - An American Murder Mystery
It has to have been someone in the family. The 'ransom note' is the smoking gun.

The West Memphis 3 - An American Murder Mystery
Watching it makes me think they were wrongly convicted. Doing a little digging online shows most media sources are very biased & leave a lot of things out, so now I'm not sure.

Marvel Anime - IronMan
It was good. I hate Tony Stark in the MCU, he's too cocky & arrogant for me, but I enjoyed him in this.


----------



## blue2

What we do in the shadows.


----------



## TryingMara

Community


----------



## burgerchuckie

Bobcat Goldthwait's Misfits and Monsters. I enjoyed Episode 1 and when I was about to watch the other episodes, the link broke down. Ugh. If you guys have links, I'll appreciate it 😊


----------



## Glue

Devs s01e03. Interesting show. Going to keep watching it


----------



## wmu'14

The green River Killer: Mind of a Monster
Evil Lives Here

I'm starting to realize why the government hates prostitution: perfect for murderers. I get that murders can happen anytime for any reason, but seems like a correlation.


----------



## XebelRebel

Recently I viewed The Thundermans on Nickelodeon. I noticed that Kira Nicole Kosarin's character, Phoebe Thunderman, is essentially the Super Reign character who I wanted to exist -- and now she does exist! 

Kira reminds me of both Odette Annable and Aubrey Plaza, but with a rounder face. And all three of those actresses look sort of like my ex-girlfriend, LOL. But that's a good thing, as my ex-girlfriend represents "the beast system" -- symbolically, in my mind -- so the Phoebe Thunderman character is "the beast system" as a superheroine instead of a supervillain.

Dear ex-girlfriend: I am so sorry that you represent "the beast system", symbolically, in my mind. It has to do with my concerns about the European Union and so-called supranational organisations in general. It also has to do with my concerns about me.

The episode I viewed was called Save The Past Dance.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

wmu'14 said:


> The green River Killer: Mind of a Monster
> Evil Lives Here
> 
> I'm starting to realize why the government hates prostitution: perfect for murderers. I get that murders can happen anytime for any reason, but seems like a correlation.


 You might want to look into the correlation between people who murder prostitutes and people who believe that prostitution is immoral.


----------



## ncdolphins

My mom and I have gotten into the McLeod Sisters on Amazon Prime. It's about 2 estranged sisters who split ownership of a ranch after the death of their father.


----------



## aqwsderf

Just finished The Act. (Only 8 episodes)

It's based on a true story which is crazy.

The show was weird and disturbing. Just knowing that some of it happened in reality is what really kept me hooked


----------



## TryingMara

Secrets of the Zoo


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

aqwsderf said:


> Just finished The Act. (Only 8 episodes)
> 
> It's based on a true story which is crazy.
> 
> The show was weird and disturbing. Just knowing that some of it happened in reality is what really kept me hooked


That story is pretty creepy. &#128551;

I've been wanting to watch that. I just don't have Hulu. It's a miniseries isn't it?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh, nevermind. 😂 I just saw where it said 8 episodes. Haha.


----------



## aqwsderf

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh, nevermind. &#128514; I just saw where it said 8 episodes. Haha.


If you're into that type of thing I recommend. I didn't even know the story it was based on when I started watching. Mind blown


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

aqwsderf said:


> If you're into that type of thing I recommend. I didn't even know the story it was based on when I started watching. Mind blown


I need to watch it. I might get Hulu for awhile and watch it.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Catched up with Baskets. 2 episodes away from the series finale (preparing myself for it since it's one of my favorite shows).


----------



## Harveykinkle

The Blacklist


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Deep Space Nine


----------



## Lohikaarme

So long Clone Wars and thanks for the memories :'(


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rick and Morty


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cardinal


----------



## Harveykinkle

Ghost Whisperer

"I know. I know. You don't want her to think I'm weird."

"No, no, I never said that. I just want her to know you as you first. I want her to see what I see. You know, the adorable, wonderful girl with the big heart and the great sense of humor. Then she can find out you're weird."


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed episodes one and two of Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.

I like superheroes who work for theirselves and refuse to submit to the alleged authority of publicly-funded organisations that seek to contain those with superpowers without first informing the public about what is going on... but even so, I had the first series of the TV show on Blu-Ray discs; it seemed like a "crime" to not see if I liked it.

The series is much as I expected it to be: OK as mindless entertainment, but the S.H.I.E.L.D. organisation is essentially badness depicted as if it is goodness. Superheroes who work *with* governments don't necessarily annoy me; especially if they are working with democratically-elected people's representatives in a way that is not shielded from public scrutiny -- pun intended.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Deep Space Nine


----------



## Fever Dream

Battlestar Galactica: Sacrifice


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Watched the first two episodes of the Harley Quinn animated series. Not really a DC fan but I thought it was pretty good and I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## discopotato

murder, she wrote


----------



## PandaBearx

Just started watching _Money Heist _ it's so good


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the third and fourth episodes of the S.H.I.E.L.D. TV show.


----------



## hayes

Dead to Me. Can't wait to watch season 2.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Judge Judy. My favorite guilty pleasure.


----------



## leaf in the wind

If this counts, _The Innocence Files_ on Netflix. The stories are harrowing.


----------



## harrison

Watched the first couple of episodes of Bodyguard. Has a very intense-looking young man who starts working as a bodyguard for Keely-something or other. Nice-looking woman.

He definitely did what was required.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the 0-8-4 episode of the Marvel S.H.I.E.L.D. thing.

My mind is subverting the concept of that TV show as I view it so that it is subtly and not-so-subtly about why superheroes ought not to work for secretive agencies with no respect for the informational transparency principle that enables democracies to work as they are supposed to.

Agent Coulson is very gentle, polite, and he cares about the well-being of the S.H.I.E.L.D. employees -- but that does not automatically mean that he is worthy of being respected and obeyed as an authority figure. I say he might do better by caring as much about the well-being of the wider civilisation that he wants to protect as he does about making sure that his team of phone-tappers and kidnappers safely returns home from every mission.

I might enjoy a S.H.I.E.L.D. episode featuring the "good guys" trying to infiltrate every aspect of an alleged "national security" threat's life, only to discover that they are not actually doing anything to worry about -- sort of like the plot of the movie _My Spy_ -- then questioning how that sort of horribly bad surveillance activity might affect a Jean Grey level psyker doing quite well to "keep a lid on" a scary alter-ego. Even considering the prospect of perhaps residing in undercover Cop Land, for one who has read about the worst excesses of "national security" culture, might feel almost as bad as if that was actually happening... for a Jean Grey level psyker.


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly: Jaynestown


----------



## Glue

Amazon Prime's Homecoming


----------



## Fixxer

Defending Jacob


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I binge watched the mini series "The Looming Tower" on Hulu over the weekend.



> Divided we fail. The Looming Tower is a limited series that traces the rising threat of Osama Bin Laden and how the rivalry between the FBI and CIA may have inadvertently set a path for the tragedy of 9/11


----------



## Fever Dream

Stargate Atlantis: The Ghost in the Machine


----------



## XebelRebel

I have been enjoying Parks & Recreation. I started viewing the TV series because Aubrey Plaza is in it, only to discover that the main character looks like Brie Larson. She looks A LOT like Brie Larson, LOL!

I like Amy Poehler. She's funny.


----------



## firelight

XebelRebel said:


> I have been enjoying Parks & Recreation. I started viewing the TV series because Aubrey Plaza is in it, only to discover that the main character looks like Brie Larson. She looks A LOT like Brie Larson, LOL!
> 
> I like Amy Poehler. She's funny.


Been watching this too... It's comforting.


----------



## XebelRebel

It is a very comforting TV show. 

After writing on SAS earlier today I viewed the episode of S.H.I.E.L.D with Sif, from the first season, in which the armoured goddess who has a shield and pointy implement is literally trying to get a goddess of magic to shut up in an episode with a theme of cheating romantic partners. One of those characters looks pretty much like Amber Heard playing Mera of Xebel, rebelling against authority figures -- and get this: there is a scene featuring that same character complaining about paper currency, instead demanding a form of gold money.


----------



## XebelRebel

I continued viewing S.H.I.E.L.D. on Blu-Ray from the previous episode I mentioned until the end of the first series. Something happened to a special guest name which is revealing as regards the character of the person I have been exposing on this forum. What happened seemed connected to my previous communication in this thread, when I chose to show everyone that person's response to a harmless interaction with a web user which was not anything to get jealous about -- especially as I am not married to that jealous person.

The identity of that jealous person is made clear utilising the narrative of the S.H.I.E.L.D. TV show's first series -- A.K.A. the Clark show of Joss -- featuring a two-faced man who is highly skilled at presenting his best face to his fans.

I was a fan of that person, once. I promoted "his" teachings even though they do not belong to him. I expected support from a friend and ally when stepping forward to make it known that I, the Goddess, am worth listening to. I had not yet recognised that he loathes sharing the spotlight with anyone.

My favourite scene from the TV show is when Grant Ward grabs Skye by the arms, desiring something from her that she refuses to ever let him have, and then receives a brutal headbutt from her for his troubles. Eventually, after a scene in a corridor with a man in a suit getting kicked by the Strongest Woman In The World before he can reach the safety of the telephone -- featuring Victoria's calling card -- Mr Ward is literally nailed and then attacked in the throat so hard that it is he who becomes the person unable to speak. He then receives a kick such as that from the previous scene, again with compliments of Victoria.

A pair of characters appear to "rise from the grave" -- although the only one who literally does that is Melinda May, but she doesn't die.

I was slightly miffed about the appearance of the twin brother, until I recognised that his presence identifies exactly who his sibling represents, symbolically. And the mysterious bloody hand recalls a lingering shot from an earlier episode, unambiguously stating that it was Victoria who ordered the hit.

The first appearance of Adrian Pasdar from Heroes occurred immediately after I gave the order with precise instructions for how it was to be done. Then it was shown -- and later said -- that the same thing had happened to the man whose resurrection is rudely interrupted.

And that wasn't enough revenge for me. So I viewed the movie A Vigilante.

Olivia Wilde, with her hair coloured to look very much like a superwoman from another movie who sent Jude to f*** off back to Krypton in his little pod -- and with a bloody hand that refuses to be broken -- shuts up her bearded abuser, permanently, and dumps the naked worthless corpse like the rubbish that he is.



Prior to all of that I viewed S1E17 of The Thundermans. I like my children's stories -- and anyone upset by what I have written can view that to cheer up. Like I said before: sorry not sorry. I thought Jimmy Savile was a nice guy, LOL. I got over it.


----------



## TryingMara

BoJack Horseman


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed S3E17 of The Thundermans. I thought it was very funny. There are some obviously meaningful coincidences to do with things I wrote about here on SAS.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the first episode of the fourth season of Supergirl on Blu-Ray. I find Melissa Benoist to be a very calming presence. I want her to give me a cuddle.


I enjoyed the story a lot.


The face of the actress portraying the Nia Nal character seemed familiar -- and suddenly I recognised her as "Nora Thunderman". Obviously it is not the same actress...


It is funny that she chose to pivot from geopolitics to promoting fashion as a valid form of artistic self-expression.


----------



## either/or

Killing Eve - but I'm watching it in reverse order. First I watched season 3, now I'm watching season 2. And I suspect when I'm done with season 2 then I'll find season 1 somewhere and watch that. Not doing this on purpose, this is just the order that I was able find and stream the seasons for free.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Jeopardy


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finished all of Ozark on Netflix.

I think it's my new favorite show.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Undateables - love this show


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Anarchy.

Re-watching all the seasons again. I'm on 5 right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The 100


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dark on Netflix 

Wow. I think the ending was good, yet simple. Good way to end the series. Kind of sad it's over. 😢 But now that's another amazing show I completed.


----------



## TryingMara

The Devil Next Door


----------



## Schmetterling

G-senjou no Anata to Watashi
(G線上のあなたと私)


----------



## zkv

Halfway through Band of Brothers. I must've watched this around 10 times, and it still gets me every time.

The first episode of Angels in America. First time watching this. Looking interesting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The 100, Wentworth


----------



## SwtSurrender

I saw Freud on netflix, it's so cool! Impressive, 8/10, apparently it has a 6/10, but I sucking love it, because psychology.... And it has a lot of wild stuff going on, scary, strange, not for 18-. And it's German babes.


----------



## Blue Dino

Godless


----------



## zkv

Angels in America, episode three. I'm watching it with my dad so it's a sloooooow process.


----------



## sprinter

When Elevators Attack


----------



## SwtSurrender

Love on the Spectrum, dayum :heart


----------



## zkv

zkv said:


> Angels in America, episode three. I'm watching it with my dad so it's a sloooooow process.


Something clicked for me in episode four. Not sure what exactly... maybe I was a little on the fence about where the whole hallucinations/out-of-body experiences deal was going, and now it's making more sense. Or maybe it was just the hot fiery angel sex :lol which also leads to: the show is surprisingly funny despite some heavy subjects it goes into.

The actors in this show are amazing. My favorites are Jeffrey Wright and Justin Kirk. Al Pacino is a beast, as I've come to expect. Oh and I really enjoyed Meryl Streep as the little jewish fella in episode one. Everything she touches is usually gold. She's good as Patrick Wilson's mom too but I'm waiting something more to happen with that storyline. What a **** though. Yeah I called that character the forbidden word. She had it coming, too.


----------



## wmu'14

Have had Shark Week on in the background


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Boys


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed S4E21 of The Thundergals. :boogie


I enjoyed seeing Barb dressed as a cowgirl.


----------



## SwtSurrender

3%, dayum those are some delicious Brazilian babes in that show.


----------



## zkv

Finished Angels in America. It was really good.

_"I've lived through such terrible times and there are people who live through much worse. But you see them living anyway. When they're more spirit than body, more sores than skin, when they're burned and in agony, when flies lay eggs in the corners of the eyes of their children - they live. Death usually has to take life away. I don't know if that's just the animal. I don't know if it's not braver to die, but I recognize the habit; the addiction to being alive. So we live past hope. If I can find hope anywhere, that's it, that's the best I can do. It's so much not enough. It's so inadequate. But still bless me anyway. I want more life."

"Night flight to San Francisco; chase the moon across America. God, it's been years since I was on a plane. When we hit 35,000 feet we'll have reached the tropopause, the great belt of calm air, as close as I'll ever get to the ozone. I dreamed we were there. The plane leapt the tropopause, the safe air, and attained the outer rim, the ozone, which was ragged and torn, patches of it threadbare as old cheesecloth, and that was frightening. But I saw something that only I could see because of my astonishing ability to see such things: Souls were rising, from the earth far below, souls of the dead, of people who had perished, from famine, from war, from the plague, and they floated up, like skydivers in reverse, limbs all akimbo, wheeling and spinning. And the souls of these departed joined hands, clasped ankles, and formed a web, a great net of souls, and the souls were three-atom oxygen molecules of the stuff of ozone, and the outer rim absorbed them and was repaired. Nothing's lost forever. In this world, there's a kind of painful progress. Longing for what we've left behind, and dreaming ahead. At least I think that's so."_


----------



## slyfox

Parks and recreation


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Magic)


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Finished BB Season 1. Gonna take a break before starting Season 2.
> 
> Having a hard time finishing DP. Too many F Bombs & PC crap for me.


Finished Batman Beyond Season 2. Great show!


----------



## burgerchuckie

Dead To Me. Halfway through S1 and I like it so far


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed S4E31 and S4E32 of The Thundermans.

Clark Kent is the villain of the story. The name Balfour also refers to a British politician.

There are various references to Darkseid. The first episode features boom tubes. One of the characters is called Dirk. Something that character says about Galexia -- the superheroine in black and red -- references the "Darkseid joins the Justice League" storyline from 2018.

Galexia's name means the Gal with the ex-girlfriend's face: i.e. the Odette Annable character. Notice that her hand is perhaps not best described as being like a sort of velvet accessory, referring to a famous prophecy -- but she is more like Jessica Jones than the cable guy. However, The Gamer's device is a metaphor that pertains to psychological manipulation.

I presume that anyone who has read and understood my recent writings on this forum can figure out what was going on with the beginning of the second episode. It is better for everyone that I don't say more about it.

When I said that Clark Kent is the villain, I was simply describing how the character of Balfour is presented in the TV story. I do not subscribe to god-as-a-man's strict-dualist scheme, and that is what it means when Chloe talks of what she does not want to do. In other words, I am not interested in assigning the labels of "good and bad" to a god and a goddess; also, I am saying there is nothing essentially "good" about the light, and neither is there anything essentially "bad" about the dark.

When creating the episode of the TV show with my mind, my metaphorical "Prisoner's Dilemma" choice was the same as with the Wendy Wu story: to share. There does not have to be a loser.

With regard to Darkseid, I am not saying that I want to emulate the way that character behaves in the vast majority of those comic books; instead, what I am saying is that the character's name is theologically both racist and sexist.

I prefer Rey to Ray. She's the Dark Side, but she's not bad. She's a solipsist. She's the co-star of one of the biggest and most popular movie stories -- and she's not a loser... but neither is Thundergirl.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the first episode of Stargirl. Wow! I love it! 

I love Hailee Steinfeld and I love Brie Larson. Well, the beginning of the Stargirl TV show is like the movie Bumblebee mixed with a Hailee Steinfeld high school movie, except instead of Charlie the main character is Brie Larson's Captain Marvel. And she's a gymnast, which comes from what I talked about in this thread:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/my-art-2235383/

...as does the training scene, which is a metaphor for me learning how to create the stories of TV shows and movies with my mind.

There is literally a transforming car in the first episode of Stargirl. And the scene with Courtney hiding the staff from her mom is just like a scene from the movie Bumblebee. There are so many references to the movie Bumblebee, LOL. Also -- the actress who plays Stargirl has a name that can be shortened to Bre by removing one letter.

Oh, and there is a bit of a darkside look going on when one of the characters makes a surprise reappearance.


----------



## zkv

I can't believe we're watching Breaking Bad again. I knew I'd keep watching it, but that my dad is going for six seasons of the same show for the fourth time is bibilical ****. Like a miracle. Or maybe a sign that the world is ending, that makes more sense. So yeah, he's the guy who'll take working on something or sitting in the sun over pretty much anything else. Yet here he is. It was his idea to watch it again, too. Actually he told me he watched a couple episodes and I jumped in. He identifies so much with Walter (early on anyway) it's scary.

Anyway, Breaking Bad is amazing obviously.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Heat)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rugby: North vs South


----------



## Fixxer

I was gonna say DragonBall, but I found an older Simpsons DVD I had and watched an episode. The Simpsons getting free cable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Honor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The 100


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed Stargirl Episode 8.

At the beginning of both episodes of the two-part story, the girls are in a similar situation: this refers to an experience which I alluded to in a very recent post here.

The reference to the Freemasons was a very successful way of communicating something that I wanted to say, which is that -- although it might seem tempting to advocate for "protecting" knowledge of magical powers from those who have not been carefully selected for their alleged moral and spiritual worthiness to receive the knowledge -- it is not something that I am interested in doing.

As I said before: I am not like Jordan. I talk about who and what I am, very openly on the web. I even talk about that to the people I call family.

The most important thing about Episode Eight of Stargirl is that it explains in GREAT DETAIL what I wanted to say in a literal way when I wrote this allegorical explanation:



> The story of the movie The Courier, combined with a recurring theme of Supergirl Season Four -- which is about various characters being tortured by authoritarians, in an attempt to regulate those characters' behaviour -- makes it clear that the anger, and the actions, of the flying black suit Goddess had been understandable, at the very least. The treatment of those invisible aliens named for the Greek Trinity, as well as the appalling way that Martian Manhunter tries to force a character to be a different person, explain the methods of attempting to persuade the Goddess into playing an ordained role. In the crossover episodes, it is Supergirl who is tortured in a familiar-looking way -- and then later in Season Four she speaks to Red Daughter about how long she has been living with the pain. I remember that it started in 2017.


https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...tual-review-of-supergirl-season-four-2234715/

But in the allegorical context, Henry is the pain; not the pained!

And now that I know what has been going on, my choice is to do my best to protect people. I am not doing what Henry does on the TV show to make the pain go away.

Compare the situation of Cinthia Burman at the beginning of Stargirl Episode Eight with that of Supergirl at S.T.A.R. Labs in the crossover episodes that are part of the Supergirl Season Four story.

Listen to what Cinthia is saying at the beginning of Stargirl Episode Eight!

I am not the villain. I am not saying that someone has to be the villain, either -- and that is why Stargirl behaves the way she does in the episode I am talking about.

I have talked before about cosmic curation.

Please view S1E11 of The Owl House -- called Sense and Insensitivity -- to gain a greater understanding of what I was saying when I talked about the different aspects of the "cosmic curator". And notice that the masculine character on that TV show shares a name with those characters from Stargirl. The Owl House features the voice of an actress named Wendie, and it features a pair of characters, Lilith and Eve.

By the way, there IS a fountain of youth! And speaking metaphorically, one's books can be published without going through some d*ckhead intermediary -- and no suffering is required to do it! One's own mind's eye is wonderfully helpful, but getting a headache is not part of the creative process: that is something else.


----------



## Fixxer

This show, at mom's actually. lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

A rewatch of Gilmore Girls up until mid season 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Falcons)


----------



## XebelRebel

Having viewed the first series of Stargirl, I want to say something about it: I made the story be about the dark side of the Goddess -- who is not bad -- and this post explains that. Even Stargirl not-so-subtly chooses the self-centered dark side -- which, again, is not bad -- with her name and clothing style. Episode 13 overtly focuses on the dark side girls.

The Cynthia Burman character dresses as a vampire, in black and red clothes like the Odette Annable character from Supergirl. In another episode, Stargirl is referred to as the risen queen: appearing in the next episode with black and red clothes. What I wanted to say is that, although I am not a villain, I chose Cynthia Burman to represent me on the Stargirl TV show -- as she is the character who is most like the Odette Annable character.

Dragon does not mean bad, and neither does dark side mean bad! I reject god-as-a-man's strict dualism philosophy, so that explains my choice to be represented by Cynthia regardless of the way she actually behaves in the story: I want to stand up for the dragon girl from the dark side against the bigotry of god-as-a-man. That is not the same thing as being OK with being represented by someone who is horrible, by the way! I wanted Cynthia to *not* be a villain -- and to be a lesbian with Courtney: desires which can be seen and heard via the discussion at the school regarding if Cynthia has always been a "bad person" or not, the "hanging out together on prom night" thing, and Cynthia and Courtney literally being on the bed together in a scene that evokes a sense of romance.

I love myself. I love my "sister". Diana and Brie are in love! 

I do not hate the light side girl; I love her. I have a lot of affection for the Courtney Whitmore character, but I want nothing to do with that staff.


I want nothing to do with that staff.


What I wanted to say with Episode 13 of Stargirl is that Wonder Woman and the Odette Annable character from Supergirl are the same person who is not a villain: me, the Goddess. And in that episode, Wildcat shockingly does what Cynthia had before -- showing that the superheroine who discovered her powers by climbing up a tall brick building is the same as the dragon girl from the dark side. Is it the best look for a superheroine, what she does? I will not deny that what Wildcat does came from my thoughts and feelings about Superman.

God-as-a-man is desperate for me to appear as the villain so that he can say that he is the "hero" of his stupid strict dualism scheme. He is so ridiculous that he behaves as if one obviously provoked act of aggression towards him, in self-defence, is somehow the same as his own abusive behaviour. The pastiche of the scene from "Batman v Superman", but with the so-called Kryptonian deformity who looks sort of like Darkseid taking the place of one of the characters, seems to be suggesting that I am a hypocrite for saying "Don't hurt the dragon!" while not exactly disapproving of what Wildcat does. But so what! :stu I know who I am. I am not a villain.

That scene -- from Stargirl Episode 13 -- is very revealing anyway, since the Darkseid-lookalike was in the same situation as Cynthia at the beginning of the episode. At the end of the fight, the "monster" is more or less saying to the muscle man: "Just leave me alone. Stop hurting me! I don't want to be your weapon anymore, regardless of how much you provoke me." And with that scene, god-as-a-man begrudgingly admitted that the dragon girl doesn't want to hurt anyone.

But what is the dragon girl supposed to do faced with an abuser who behaves like a male gorilla, in that he only seems to respect a beating?

I believe that making Superman look like a chump for a worldwide audience is a fair deterrent against him harassing me. I don't want to slay him. He cares about his reputation very much -- so I want him to understand that I can hurt his reputation in a big way, meaning it is better for him to leave me alone. And I can choose not to feel bad about it.

God-as-a-man is a sexist and a racist. Prejudiced against the dark side, which in the context of his stupid strict dualism scheme means the Goddess.

About Cynthia: I say Cynthia's longer name for the same reason that I say Barbara. My home country is Britain so I am making a statement about who I am. I'm not your teufel. I'm not your bad toy.

A toy is an object which is there simply to be played with. I am not a toy.

Look at Melissa Benoist's foot to understand what god-as-a-man thinks of the Goddess.

That sort of "steed" does not ride by itself; it is not like a horse.

A mare can ride freely on her own, or alongside another mare. A mare has no need of a rider.

In this context, the story of the knight who lost his steed, and the failed quest to impale the dragon: it is all about sex. In other words: HE IS NOT GETTING ANY!

I am the Goddess and I am the dragon girl. I am a LESBIAN. What I am saying with the Stargirl TV show is that I reject Jesus, A.K.A. Michael the Archangel, and I want nothing to do with his sword. Like it says on Stargirl's shirt when that bearded creep is making his exit, I simply want him to LEAVE ME ALONE!

As I said, I choose the superpowered girl in the costume of black with red to represent me; I know she can be the superheroine that I want her to be in those colours, since I am a superheroine and those are the colours I choose for my costume. I am not ashamed of my choice, as I know I am not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Steelers)


----------



## Fever Dream

Archer


----------



## Toad Licker

Predators


----------



## Fixxer

Dragon Ball Super - Broly


----------



## wmu'14

A DVD of Tom & Jerry cartoons off & on


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Outsider 

Halfway through with it so far. Keeps you guessing in every episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Dolphins)


----------



## XebelRebel

*Clearing my name.*

S4E30 of The Thundermans.

Ignore everything about that episode's story except who is responsible for things being boring -- i.e. doing the same routine activities while anticipating the situation returning to the way it was before -- as that is a metaphor for what has been going on, and who is guilty with regard to that.

I am responsible but I am not guilty.

Notice what Max is afraid of in the story. Also, notice what it might seem like he was trying to prevent: the lasso character being a lesbian. It is not about the movies; it is about me.

God-as-a-man's strict dualism scheme, which is all about helping him feel better -- literally feel "better" -- does not make much sense with a magic flying Goddess who is a lesbian and who is not a villain.

I am a girl, but that does not mean that my essence is weak, small, and lain low. I am not bad either. There is no natural law that applies to me and I do not feel bad.

I am strong; I get everything I want, magically.
I am big as I am the Goddess: everything is me.
Being strong and big in those ways means that I can stop anyone from pushing me down.

But I am not cruel, so I don't want to cruelly dominate anyone.

Oh, and not only am I not bad: I am actually pretty good, even according to god-as-a-man's strict dualism scheme. I do my best to help everyone be in Paradise. I help people to help myself, but that is still helping people.

I will continue to express who I am in the way that I want to do that. My refusal to capitulate does not make me a villain. In a way, it means I am a champion for everyone's freedom to be who they want to be.

I don't have to be who god-as-a-man wants me to be. I don't have to be that person for environmentalism, and I don't have to be that person to help him feel better.


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Trek TOS: A Taste of Armageddon

To be fair, I fell asleep watching Hulu and when I woke up this was on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Raised By Wolves


----------



## Perkins

The Good Place. Not really my thing but lots of eye candy. The humor is very "Heh, that's cute, I guess"


----------



## kurtzouma

Money Heist-


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Outpost


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Finally started The Boys season 2 on Prime.


----------



## andy1984

the third day. what a trippy series. I loooove it


----------



## aqwsderf

Finally watched Tiger King


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Browns vs. Steelers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. 49'ers)


----------



## zkv

In addition to Breaking Bad, I'm now rewatching Saul.

LARS: Hey! Yo! Hold up!
CAL: Yeah what is the matter with you? You hit and run?
LARS: You ran him over! You felony'd my brother!
ABUELA: Que pasa?
CAL: Habla ingles!
LARS: We call la policia!
CAL: La policia is gonna be pissed!
LARS: I see you hit him. You see that? That windshield? You did that.
ABUELA: No entiendo!
LARS: You did that and now you pay.
ABUELA: No entiendo, senor.
LARS: Make with the dinero.
ABUELA: Dinero?
LARS: Si, righteous dinero.
ABUELA: Dinero?
LARS: Si.

She waves them towards the house.

LARS: That's what I'm talking about.
ABUELA: Mijo! Mijo!
LARS: (To Cal) Is that money?

:haha

Also, I have to find a way to use "righteous dinero" somewhere now. :lol


----------



## zkv

While I'm at it, this was a few episodes back in BB.

Skinny Pete: Left 4 Dead, yo. The way them *****es get all cranial when you cap 'em in the head, it's like BOOYAH!
Badger: No, no, no, man, Resident Evil 4 takes it by a long shot.
Skinny Pete: Oh please, brotha, you're frontin'.
Badger: No, man, seriously, that chick? The one you gotta rescue? She's smoking, bro. And then you're like the last undead dude on Earth, so how can you not be dipping into that? Talk about inspiring a brother to kick some zombie ***!
Skinny Pete: They're trying to eat your brain, bro. A dude don't need no more motivation.
Badger: That's a fair point, I guess. Okay, okay, okay, Call of Duty: World at War zombie mode. Now that's the bomb, man. Think on it, bro. They're not just zombies: they're Nazi zombies.
Skinny Pete: Nazi zombies...
Badger: Yeah, man! SS Waffen troopers, too, which are like the baddest-*** Nazis of the whole Nazi family!
Skinny Pete: Zombies are dead, man! What difference does it make what their job was when they was living?
Badger: Dude, you are so historically retarded! Nazi zombies don't wanna eat ya just 'cause they're craving the protein. They do it 'cause, they do it 'cause they hate Americans, man. Talibans. They're the Talibans of the zombie world.
Skinny Pete: I played the game, bro. They ain't exactly fleet of foot. I'm saying, where's the challenge? At least the zombies in Left 4 Dead clock a respectable 40. You gotta lead 'em and ****.
Badger: Dude, that's 'cause they're not even zombies! They're just infected! They got like this rage virus. Amps 'em up like they've been smoking the schwag! Apples and oranges, bro. Totally unfair to compare the two.



This all sounds like perfectly reasonable conversation to me.


----------



## Perkins

Half & Half and One on One back to back.


----------



## Were

Finished The Umbrella Academy season 2.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Black Summer

Love this show already and only saw 2 episodes. My sister told me about it and she has good taste.


----------



## Loserunwanted

Some anime I forgot. I never get into them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Finished season 2 of *The Boys*.

Not as good as season 1, sadly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Westworld 

Omg...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mandalorian ~ Warrior ~ See


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The 100 

The last season is one of the best. Omg.👌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Stand

So far, it's good even though only one episode is out right now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Stand
> 
> So far, it's good even though only one episode is out right now.


Amber Heard is a bit off putting on the show but idgaf. It's been good so far. Seems to stay true to the book, too. Once Randall Flagg actually started talking, I enjoyed it even more. Whoever plays his character seems like a good fit for the role as well.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Vicar of Dibley - got the best joke from here  What's brown and sticky?


----------



## sunpower

Futurama-Bendless Love.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I've been getting into The Crown. Enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Tetragammon

Finished season 1 of Dawson's Creek tonight. I love it. This is the first time I've seen it even though I was around 14 when it came out; my interest in teen romcoms/dramas didn't materialize until my mid 20's. I suppose it's "weird" for a guy in his mid-30's to like a teen romance drama but whatever. I love the music, and Katie Holmes was so adorable back then...


----------



## alwaysrunning

I am kinda binge watching "You" on Netflix. So good


----------



## Glue

HBO’s 30 Coins. Pretty neat so far. Looking forward to more episodes


----------



## IcedOver

Watched the premiere of the latest season of "Hell's Kitchen". Haven't watched it in probably eight years although I used to like it. I was wondering why none of the proceedings had any Covid-aware aspects to them and looked up some info for the show online . . . and found out by mistake who won the damn season. I guess it was filmed before Covid and has aired in England already. As Gordon would say, "Damn." 

Also watched the premieres of a new season of "The Chase" and a new game show called "The Hustler". I didn't like "The Hustler" very much at all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Into the night


----------



## IcedOver

Watched Alex's last "Jeopardy!". The last clue was messed up because the contestant mispronounced the answer, and one of the three didn't make it to Final Jeopardy. They had a brief retrospective that got me a bit choked up.


----------



## Dan the man

The Nanny on Logo. I know her voice is irritating but Fran Drescher was gorgeous and foxy!


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> I am kinda binge watching "You" on Netflix. So good


Did you finish the 1st season yet?


----------



## alwaysrunning

Dan the man said:


> Did you finish the 1st season yet?


First and second haha. It's really farfetched but good entertainment opcorn Did you watch it?


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> First and second haha. It's really farfetched but good entertainment opcorn Did you watch it?


Yeah. I actually liked the 2nd season a little better as well as the ending. Joe just didn't seem quite as creepy


----------



## IcedOver

"Nancy Drew" (2019) pilot. This is one of many shows that I "meant to" watch but didn't (missed out on so many shows because of this). A new season is coming in a few days, so I might as well give it a try. To be honest, the only reason I'm considering watching it is because Kennedy McMann is so hot. If the show doesn't get a bit better or go beyond its typical "sjw" casting crap, I'm bailing.


----------



## Caduceus

Watched The Flight Attendant on HBO Max. Pretty fun miniseries.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Solar Opposites

It's funny. 😂


----------



## alwaysrunning

Dan the man said:


> Yeah. I actually liked the 2nd season a little better as well as the ending. Joe just didn't seem quite as creepy


I read that loads of people would like to date Joe, so when the actor who plays him sees some of the tweets or things fans are saying he tries to put them straight aww :smile2:.


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> I read that loads of people would like to date Joe, so when the actor who plays him sees some of the tweets or things fans are saying he tries to put them straight aww :smile2:.


Having SAD there were certain characteristics of his personality I could relate too/liked. But yeah I'm not a sociopath though 
:yes


----------



## alwaysrunning

Dan the man said:


> Having SAD there were certain characteristics of his personality I could relate too/liked. But yeah I'm not a sociopath though
> :yes


When something happened and the camera went to him and showed his expression I was noo awww:cry even after all he'd done lol

Good to know :grin2:


----------



## Reality Sucks

Only Fools & Horses. Still the best British sitcom.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Bridgerton- have only watched the first episode so far.


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> When the camera went to him and showed his expression I was noo awww:cry even after all he'd done lol
> 
> Good to know :grin2:


I forgot about that part! It's more the ending that stuck with me. Don't want to spoil it for someone who might read this.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Dan the man said:


> I forgot about that part! It's more the ending that stuck with me. Don't want to spoil it for someone who might read this.


Good point! I edited my original post so it gives nothing away but can't change it in your post where you've quoted my original one :smile2:


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> Good point! I edited my original post so it gives nothing away but can't change it in your post where you've quoted my original one :smile2:


Done

On a side note why I don't do social media. Someone can take a selected thing you said and run with it!

Kind of a reason I reacted (only a little) to Joe. I remember Delilah finding it odd he had no social media!


----------



## alwaysrunning

Dan the man said:


> Done
> 
> On a side note why I don't do social media. Someone can take a selected thing you said and run with it!
> 
> Kind of a reason I reacted (only a little) to Joe. I remember Delilah finding it odd he had no social media!


Thank you! :grin2:

I thought that might be one of the things you identified with, about him not being on social media. There are some great groups on FB but you just never know who is in those groups; anyone at all can join and it can make you really vulnerable when you post as yourself.


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> Thank you! :grin2:
> 
> I thought that might be one of the things you identified with, about him not being on social media. There are some great groups on FB but you just never know who is in those groups; anyone at all can join and it can make you really vulnerable when you post as yourself.


Plus trusting the powers that be there to see your personal information.

I forgot the name of the love interest in the 1st season. Like Joe I didn't care for much her friends either. But as I said I'm not a sociopath though lol


----------



## alwaysrunning

Dan the man said:


> Plus trusting the powers that be there to see your personal information.
> 
> I forgot the name of the love interest in the 1st season. Like Joe I didn't care for much her friends either. But as I said I'm not a sociopath though lol


Did you used to be on social media and something went wrong/ bad happened?

Good to know! I wont :hide when your name comes up on screen :grin2:


----------



## Dan the man

alwaysrunning said:


> Did you used to be on social media and something went wrong/ bad happened?
> 
> Good to know! I wont :hide when your name comes up on screen :grin2:


Nah, if I'm being honest with myself I just didn't want people to see shots of my life/interests/ and stuff. Part of SAD.

But on the other side to that politics become nasty there, most only put up stuff of peoples lives they want you to see, and I do have a trust issue with it as well.

Just not my thing I guess


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Blark and Son 

😂😂


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Drowning on Channel 5. Watched it all in the same night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yellowstone, Snowpiercer


----------



## alwaysrunning

Episode 3 of Bridgerton. It has really grown on me- maybe I brainwashed myself into liking it lol


----------



## JacobC1989

Why Women Kill 
One of the most creative, entertaining, and addicting shows I've ever seen in a long time. The concept of 3 different eras in one house is so brilliant.


----------



## Orb

The Good Place - S2 Ep 10. Really a great show.


----------



## Were

Japanology Plus on Youtube.


----------



## zane777

Walking dead, i had left watching it end of season 8 but recently started again - its such a god show


----------



## alwaysrunning

White Bear ( Black Mirror ) episode.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*True Detective season 3*

I enjoyed it quite a bit at first and it went downhill a bit by the end because the story got predictable and easier to guess, and a bit dull to be honest. I really liked the friendship between the two main characters. 
Mahershala Ali and Stephen Dorff had great chemistry imo. Dorff is an underrated actor to be sure.

True Detective had a very good first season and season 2 was alright too. Lets hope season 4 goes more the season 1 route.


----------



## zkv

Servant. I'm worried about the direction it might take considering the last two episodes, but I'm willing to see since it's been good so far. Just hope they have an idea of where it's going, and don't end up stretching it unnecessarily.

Now that I'm done with it I think I'm gonna fill the void with Futurama. I love that show obviously but I've never watched it all the way through.


----------



## Starcut83

Psych. It's about two best friends, one of whom's dad was a cop and taught him how to be hyper-observant growing up. I won't say how it starts but he ends up pretending to be a psychic and starts working for the police department and uses his ability to solve cases. He starts up a business with his friend called Psych...lol. I'd say it's a comedy, crime-mystery, drama in that order. It's mostly light-hearted and when it gets serious they lighten it up with comic relief.


----------



## zkv

True Detective, The Long Bright Dark. Stuff like this is almost a trigger for me under the wrong circumstances, but I feel fine and it is great.


----------



## lavignesabine

yesss! you left the best season until last


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vis a Vis(Locked Up) on Netflix


----------



## IcedOver

Trying to get through "Nancy Drew" season 1. Honestly, I'm only watching it because the lead actress is really good looking, but I like the idea of a murder mystery. However, the show is really making it hard. It's so average-to-bad. The supernatural elements are all over the place.


----------



## Gew

The Serpent, on Netflix.
Pretty damn good, actually.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Harlem Coben's The Stranger. Watched it, then gave up, watched it on autopilot quite a bit. I wear a cap like the woman in it and when people look me in it they just seem to think trouble just because I wear this. This woman's character hasn't made this situation better haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Saints vs Leceister


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was watching the Purge tv series on Amazon Prime. It was pretty good but got cancelled for season 3. A shame, I liked where it was going. Im not sure what was scarier honestly, the legal murder once a year and people being okay with it or the nearly total surveillance on everyone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mayans MC & Queen Of The South


----------



## InsideRoy

Brooklyn nine nine


----------



## IcedOver

"Seinfeld" - "The Puerto Rican Day" - This has been a "lost" episode, at least for me. Because of some "sjw" bullcrap a long time ago even before "sjw" was a term, the episode was deemed "racist" and hasn't been shown in syndication. So I haven't viewed it since 1998. I decided to watch it on Amazon. Boy, is it awful. The jokes and situations are unfunny, the timing is off, the performances aren't very good, and even the fake NYC street sets suck. It was the next-to-last episode. Those last two seasons have some subpar episodes that I similarly disliked when they initially aired, but having watched them so many times in the intervening two decades, I've developed some affection for them. If I had been watching this episode for 20 years, I might feel the same way, but also probably not because it's just that bad.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Atypical - made me laugh out loud a few times and just want to say "he's autistic!" at one point.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Handmaid’s Tale


----------



## Blue Dino

BoJack Horseman
For All Mankind


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Love, Death, and Robots


----------



## zkv

I'm finishing the first season of Scrubs. I used to watch random episodes on cable and always loved it, but I never watched it start to finish (not that doing so is that necessary since every episode wraps up its little moral by its end), but I'm going for it. I hope it remains good all the way through, but it's a bunch of episodes total. (I'm aware the last season with the new cast doesn't work.)


----------



## alwaysrunning

Black Mirror on Netflix the one called Crocodile.


----------



## Were

Friends: The Reunion.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I watched some Fonejacker yesterday and was crying with laughter, that hasn't happened for ages.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I've been watching reruns of Frasier just because it comes on after The Golden Girls, but I'd forgotten what a good show it is.


----------



## harrison

I watched Queen's Gambit on Netflix - it was great.






Now I'm watching the Strike Series on DVD - it's a series of crime novels written under a pseudonym by J K Rowling.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I watched Married at First Sight Australia and was wondering what kind of people would actually want to be on that show. I'd be so embarrassed being dramatic and *****y.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Time by Jimmy McGovern starring Sean Bean and Stephen Grahame. Some scenes are hard to watch; so glad I'm not in prison haha.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I've just finished Succession (about the Murdoch family) and it was excellent. The first season is just about unpleasant rich people being mean to each other but the second season goes deep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

First episode of the new season of Rick and Morty. It was hilarious.


----------



## Lauralyn

Story of yanxi palace ep 70


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sweet Tooth


----------



## Lauralyn

Go ahead (Chinese drama) episode 24


----------



## PandaBearx

The Good Place


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Rain, Black Summer


----------



## evatra

Handmaid's tale. Really good Tv show. Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

La Revolution


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Season 2 of Tuca and Bertie...lmao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

American Gods


----------



## christacat

Shortland Street last night


----------



## PandaBearx

Feel Good


----------



## mt moyt

Im on a fantasy tv binge. first finished GOT after stopping at season 5 years ago. Then i watched Loki, Wandavision and now watching the Mandalorian. 

especially enjoyed the GOT documentary. I skipped half at first but ended up going back to the beginning and watching the whole thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning

Atypical - I love this show.


----------



## bjornironside

Lucifer


----------



## Orb

Ted Lasso - I enjoyed season 1 but season 2 for me is a step up. It seems to get better with every episode.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

See


----------



## W00DBINE

Squid Game


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Foundation, See, To The Lake


----------



## alwaysrunning

I'm re -watching Breaking Bad. Gotta say that I am loving it. I watched it when I was in a relationship; well I watched it twice when I was in two previous relationships and I just cannot enjoy watching things when I am with other people, can never relax. I felt what is all the fuss about this Breaking Bad?! Now I'm watching it on my own I see it haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> I'm re -watching Breaking Bad. Gotta say that I am loving it. I watched it when I was in a relationship; well I watched it twice when I was in two previous relationships and I just cannot enjoy watching things when I am with other people, can never relax. I felt what is all the fuss about this Breaking Bad?! Now I'm watching it on my own I see it haha.


It's really good! One of my favorite shows. At least in my top 10.


----------



## Fever Dream

I've finally finished watching Squid Game.


----------



## oguzwst

sex and the city


----------



## zonebox

The last show I have watched was Doom Patrol, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Blue Dino

The Walking Dead


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to see all the hullabaloo about Squid Game. I really enjoy it and have 3 episodes left. At first, I thought it was like a lame reality game show or something. Lol Can't wait to see the end.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Invasion, Foundation


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Maid on Netflix

My sister suggested me to watch it. At first, it didn't sound like anything I'd be interested in but it's better than I thought.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Better Call Saul

Omg...I'm on the sixth episode and this show is so good. Been wanting to see it for a long time.

The beginning of the very first episode though. 🤣


----------



## Socialmisfits

I watch tv shows rarely but i am watching "chucky" currently


----------



## strange_world

A BBC Documentary about the Capitol Riots earlier this year. It was interesting to see footage from within the mob. One chap got a big dent in his face from a rubber bullet, it was pretty grim at points. I thought it was an interesting documentary mostly due to the footage from within the crowd.


----------



## oguzwst

That 70s show


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Foundation, Invasion


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

First episode of the new season of Big Mouth...I was laughing so much. 🤣

I didnt even know a new season was out until today. 😐


----------



## railcar82594

Foundation,

ugh. really messed up woke and bad or lazy writing for a majority of it. But still some decent parts. Great acting by Jared Harris, Lee Pace, Thomas Mann and Laura Birn, imo, which helps keep it worth watching. Spectacular effects and production design, brought to life some visual imaginations I had of the books of this 25,000 years in the future galaxy world by Asimov. And good music by Bear McCreary. My favorite episodes are 1, 9, 8 , so far.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

More than halfway through season 3 of Better Call Saul.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yellowjackets on Hulu

My sister suggested me to watch this and even though the first episode was a bit slow, it was still pretty good. Feels like I'm going to watch Lost all over again but with a Lord of the Flies twist to it. I saw the trailer before my sister even suggested it to me. Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finally started on The Handmaid's Tale. Only 1 episode and half of another one in and it's already good. So I'm going to be back and forth between this and Better Call Saul.


----------



## JH1983

Just watched the first three episodes of Wheel of Time on Amazon Prime. It's one of my favorite book series and I'm really hoping they do it justice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Omg. The ending of the new episode of Yellowjackets was brutal. Probably my favorite episode so far.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Omg. The ending of the new episode of Yellowjackets was brutal. Probably my favorite episode so far.


 Did somebody get stung to death?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did somebody get stung to death?


Lmao Close enough. Although, it could've been a dream. I'm not sure yet. I've read so many theories on this show it has my head spinning.


----------



## harrison

Nicole Kidman was nowhere near as annoying as I thought she might be.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Watched the last episode of the first season of Yellowjackets. Still don't know what the heck is going on. The last episode was one of the better episodes I think. Already stoked for season 2. Probably won't be out for 2 years.


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finished all season 2 of The Witcher and the first episode of season 4 of Ozark


----------



## SunshineSam218

Archive 81 on Netflix.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finished first half of the last season of Ozark. Omg.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Disenchantment new season


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Discovery, Vikings Vahalla, EFL Cup Final


----------



## Fever Dream

The first half of Reacher before I left for work. I've heard good things about it, and based on what I've seen so far I'll give it a chance.


----------



## truant

_Sharp Objects_. So, so good. But very dark. Amy Adams is amazing!


----------



## alwaysrunning

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. I actually thought this was a film - when you notice things but don't pay too much attention. After writing it in a thread on here that it was a film I was wondering what it was about. One of the scenes had me crying with laughter.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> _Sharp Objects_. So, so good. But very dark. Amy Adams is amazing!


I read the book so I'm looking forward to watching the show. Still need to watch it. The book was really good.


----------



## truant

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I read the book so I'm looking forward to watching the show. Still need to watch it. The book was really good.


I just started reading the book. 😄


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> I just started reading the book. 😄


Lmfao This sounds just like me. Sometimes, I'll watch the movie or show first knowing there's a book and sometimes I don't know there's a book until after watching the show or movie. So, I'm like oh okay, maybe I'll read the book still. 🤣


----------



## harrison

Very good - all 3 seasons.


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> _Sharp Objects_. So, so good. But very dark. Amy Adams is amazing!


Yeah, that was great - nicely filmed too.


----------



## truant

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmfao This sounds just like me. Sometimes, I'll watch the movie or show first knowing there's a book and sometimes I don't know there's a book until after watching the show or movie. So, I'm like oh okay, maybe I'll read the book still. 🤣


Same. 😂


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> Very good - all 3 seasons.


Yeah, I really enjoyed this.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Trigger Point. Soooo good! One scene I just felt like crying, lol. Whilst watching it I can't help thinking who in their right mind would want to disable bombs for a living lol.


----------



## m4m8

Peacemaker


----------



## alwaysrunning

No Return.


----------



## Folded Edge

Raised By Wolves - series 2


----------



## Folded Edge

Moon Knight episode 4


----------



## Folded Edge

Our Flag Means Death. 😆


----------



## Folded Edge

m4m8 said:


> Peacemaker


This was way better than it had any right be 😃. Easily my favourite DC tv or film.


----------



## Folded Edge

Moon Knight episode 5


----------



## SunshineSam218

The last TV show I watched was Creepshow on Shudder, I do not regret checking it out at all. I loved how it's still 80's themed. I loved the movies so much that I couldn't resist finally checking it out.


----------



## Folded Edge

Under the Banner of Heaven, first 2 episodes seem pretty good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trying to finish up Ozark. Ready for the final episode but I don't want it to end for good at the same time.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Trying to finish up Ozark. Ready for the final episode but I don't want it to end for good at the same time.


I'd watched and loved the first series of this. But then when I finally got round to watching the 2nd one, I think they cancelled it and I thought it was going to come to an abrupt end and that it wouldn't have a logical conclusion. This has happened in the past to things I was enjoying, last series finishes with a cliff hanger, expecting to return and instead it was cancelled, leaving me utterly gutted. 😕

So with what I've read recently, this is a planned end and that the story will be wrapped up so to speak?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Witcher, Outer Range, Halo, Picard, Mayans MC


“Lay back, unplug your phone, remove your skin, throw away the bones, take a long hard look at what we’ve allowed to go on, this one’s gonna be the last one”


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Witcher, Outer Range, Halo, Picard, Mayans MC


Been watching Halo, it's hmm ok, I've never really played the games, so no nothing about the story line.
About start Outer Range, the trailer looked pretty good. You liking it?
I'm also about to start Picard the 2nd series, as i've seen the first


----------



## Zatch

Beastars. Friend introduced me to it this week. So happy he did.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I'd watched and loved the first series of this. But then when I finally got round to watching the 2nd one, I think they cancelled it and I thought it was going to come to an abrupt end and that it wouldn't have a logical conclusion. This has happened in the past to things I was enjoying, last series finishes with a cliff hanger, expecting to return and instead it was cancelled, leaving me utterly gutted. 😕
> 
> So with what I've read recently, this is a planned end and that the story will be wrapped up so to speak?


Yea, this one's supposed to be the final season. They made it into 2 parts. It got delayed due to covid. Well, not the second part but all of this season got put off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Folded Edge said:


> Been watching Halo, it's hmm ok, I've never really played the games, so no nothing about the story line.
> About start Outer Range, the trailer looked pretty good. You liking it?
> I'm also about to start Picard the 2nd series, as i've seen the first


I’m quite enjoying Halo, but it’s made me realize I knew nothing about the game at all. When I think back to when it came out(when I still played some video games) all that comes to mind is shoot em out competitions with friends, so a full on Sci-Fi story is interesting to me. The Outer Range is good, more of a drama than some high flying sci-fi but I’m into it. As for Picard, it’s alright, has some good characters classic & new, probably my least favourite of the three but it entertains


----------



## Folded Edge

Under the Banner of Heaven episode 3


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> I’m quite enjoying Halo, but it’s made me realize I knew nothing about the game at all. When I think back to when it came out(when I still played some video games) all that comes to mind is shoot em out competitions with friends, so a full on Sci-Fi story is interesting to me. The Outer Range is good, more of a drama than some high flying sci-fi but I’m into it. As for Picard, it’s alright, has some good characters classic & new, probably my least favourite of the three but it entertains


The Halo storyline is good but a lot of the dialogue is dreadful. Basic and way too on the nose.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Watched Donald Glover's Weirdo on Netflix. 💀 🤣 His stand up comedy is way too funny.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Final episode of Ozark


* *




I half expected Ruth to die and half expected her not to. I didn't want her to die, though. But I think her death was fitting. She didn't need a long, drawn out scene for her death. Just a short scene of her cussing right before she dies. 😆


----------



## Folded Edge

'Our Flag Means Death'- Still really enjoying it.


----------



## m4m8

Summer of Rockets

Turned out kind of bizarre.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Narcos

Just started watching it.


----------



## Folded Edge

The Dry. Irish comedy / drama about a 30 something moving back to Dublin from London having quit alcohol. The Irish attitude to booze is much the same as it is in Scotland. It's a good watch.

The Dry


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Narcos
> 
> Just started watching it.


Really enjoyed the first series / story. Not watched the 2nd story.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

His Dark Materials


----------



## Folded Edge

Finished series 4 of Better Call Saul last night. Starting the next one tonight.


----------



## Fever Dream

Buck Rogers in the 25th Century. It's... it's a product of it's time. Let's put it that way to be nice. And I'm not really referring to the effects. I guess they had to try and cash in on all that BiG Star Wars money at the time.


----------



## cybernaut

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Really enjoyed the first series / story. Not watched the 2nd story.


Funny thing is I didn't know about the other one until I started watching the original. 😅 So, at least there's more to watch cause this one only has 3 seasons. It's gotten better and better. 🙂


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Folded Edge said:


> The Halo storyline is good but a lot of the dialogue is dreadful. Basic and way too on the nose.


My biggest grievance with Halo is them constantly taking off their suit helmets, I mean they are super soldiers & the tactical advantage those helmets give them…I get it, it’s TV, show the actors faces a lot, but it doesn’t really fit with the overall vibe in my view


----------



## Canadian Brotha

His Dark Materials

Strange New Worlds

Halo


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> My biggest grievance with Halo is them constantly taking off their suit helmets, I mean they are super soldiers & the tactical advantage those helmets give them…I get it, it’s TV, show the actors faces a lot, but it doesn’t really fit with the overall vibe in my view


It's much like Sylvester Stallone playing Judge Dredd and almost instantly taking the helmet off - it's completely wrong. It's probably why no one had made a Halo TV show before the streaming services were around to drive the increased requirement for new shows.


----------



## JH1983

Just finished the first season of Severance last night. One of the better shows I've seen lately. It's about this company that implants a chip in employees brains where their work self has no memory of their outside self and vice versa.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

JH1983 said:


> Just finished the first season of Severance last night. One of the better shows I've seen lately. It's about this company that implants a chip in employees brains where their work self has no memory of their outside self and vice versa.


That sounds pretty cool.  


Finished the new season of Love, Death, and Robots


----------



## Folded Edge

Watched the first 3 epsiodes of the new Apple tv show 'Shining Girls'. Hooked from the first episode.


----------



## Fever Dream

JH1983 said:


> Just finished the first season of Severance last night. *One of the better shows I've seen lately*. It's about this company that implants a chip in employees brains where their work self has no memory of their outside self and vice versa.


I've heard similar thought from a lot of different people, and I have to agree that it definitely is. I highly recommend it. 9/10 scary numbers!

Potential spoilers below...


----------



## JH1983

Fever Dream said:


> I've heard similar thought from a lot of different people, and I have to agree that it definitely is. I highly recommend it. 9/10 scary numbers!
> 
> Potential spoilers below...


I think I'm going to have to watch the first season again. Literally immediately upon finishing it I Google searched theories about the show. Also my little brother recommended the show to me and we discussed theories too after we finished it. Now I feel like I need to rewatch it and pay more attention to things I didn't pick up on the first time.


----------



## Folded Edge

Severance is next on my 'to watch' list 


Watched the start of the Obi-Wan Kenobi series. I'll keep watching but I wasn't bowled over by it .


----------



## Fever Dream

Folded Edge said:


> Severance is next on my 'to watch' list
> 
> 
> Watched the start of the Obi-Wan Kenobi series. I'll keep watching but I wasn't bowled over by it .


I felt that Ewan McGregor is great, but everything else was just okay.



JH1983 said:


> I think I'm going to have to watch the first season again. Literally immediately upon finishing it I Google searched theories about the show. Also my little brother recommended the show to me and we discussed theories too after we finished it. Now I feel like I need to rewatch it and pay more attention to things I didn't pick up on the first time.


Yeah, it is definitely one of those "water cooler" shows that rewards you for paying attention, and where people are going to theorize about it. I've heard a few, and I have a some of my own. Although I hope the writers don't stretch credulity to much, or drag things out. Doing so has killed a lot of show like this one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stranger Things

Holy crap. That twist at the end of episode 7. 😮 Now, I have to wait another month for the last two of this season.


----------



## Folded Edge

The new series of 'The Boys' it's a riot 😂


----------



## Folded Edge

First episode of the new Stranger Things.


----------



## m4m8

The Vineyard (La Templanza).


----------



## Folded Edge

South Park: The Streaming Wars


----------



## User Not Found

The oldschool Adams Family TV show.


----------



## Folded Edge

Finished Stranger Things - I demand more immediately 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Finished Stranger Things - I demand more immediately 😆


I want more also. Don't know if you already know but the last 2 episodes of this season come out July 1. I kind of like how they spread it out that way. 🙂 Might make it feel like the next and last season comes quicker.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I want more also. Don't know if you already know but the last 2 episodes of this season come out July 1. I kind of like how they spread it out that way. 🙂 Might make it feel like the next and last season comes quicker.


Yeah I'd read that they split it in half. You're right but as soon as I'd finished watching the last episode, I wanted to see the next one, dagnamit 😏😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Yeah I'd read that they split it in half. You're right but as soon as I'd finished watching the last episode, I wanted to see the next one, dagnamit 😏😆


Same. Lol What did you think of the twist?


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Same. Lol What did you think of the twist?


I thought the twist it's self was good (I could start picking it apart but I won't) but the exposition right at the very end was way over the top, I was literarly shouting at the TV,_ OK we get, we get it_.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I thought the twist it's self was good (I could start picking it apart but I won't) but the exposition right at the very end was way over the top, I was literarly shouting at the TV,_ OK we get, we get it_.


I was pretty intrigued by the twist. I can't wait for more. I'm not sure if they're going to do a time jump or not. I see online it says they are then I see it says they aren't.


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I want more also. Don't know if you already know but the last 2 episodes of this season come out July 1. I kind of like how they spread it out that way. 🙂 Might make it feel like the next and last season comes quicker.


There's gonna be a next season or is that it?


----------



## Dan the man

I liked Peaky Blinders but by the 5th season I sorta lost tracked on what was going on

I tried to start with the 6th season but am lost. So yeah I'll try and watch the 5th again until Stranger things returns


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> There's gonna be a next season or is that it?


There's going to be a fifth season but it's the last one. There's still 2 more episodes to go of the current season.


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There's going to be a fifth season but it's the last one. There's still 2 more episodes to go of the current season.


Okay thanks. I finished the 1st volume of the 4th season as well.

I didn't know if the next 2 episodes were like it it though


----------



## Folded Edge

Apple TV's Slow Horses. Spy thriller/drama. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Folded Edge

BBC 4's Secrets of Size: Atoms to Supergalaxies. Presented by Professor Jim Al-Khalili. 

Sadly probably his last physics documentary for the channel, since they announced it's going to be going 'online only' in the next couple of years. Anyone interested in this type of thing should track down his other docs.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Good Doctor. I really love the characters in this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> Okay thanks. I finished the 1st volume of the 4th season as well.
> 
> I didn't know if the next 2 episodes were like it it though


11 more days left after today. 😎


----------



## DeathBecomesHer1

Pen 15 on Hulu pretty ****in funny


----------



## Folded Edge

Started watching 'Outer Range'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UFC Fight Nights


----------



## Folded Edge

Ms. Marvel


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 11 more days left after today. 😎


happy premiere day


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> happy premiere day


Happy premiere day to you, too. 🥳

I'm currently watching the second to last episode.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Happy premiere day to you, too. 🥳
> 
> I'm currently watching the second to last episode.


That last episode was super good.

My dumb brain forgot how to make a spoiler on here. 😒


----------



## Folded Edge

Stranger Things episode 8. Watching the last one tonight.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Stranger Things episode 8. Watching the last one tonight.


The last episode was so good. I liked it even more than episode 4 but it was also longer so it makes sense and the fact that it's the last episode of the season. Lol I'm already wanting the 5th season to get here.


----------



## Melodykhm

WeCrashed. I haven’t finished it yet but I quite like but also finished a series of unfortunate events because it inspired me to design for one of assignments. Also I’m new hi everyone


----------



## Star_light

Tuca and Bertie and before that it was Dead End Paranormal Park both stellar shows


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Man vs. Bee

It's so goofy and silly. I liked it. 😅


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The last episode was so good. I liked it even more than episode 4 but it was also longer so it makes sense and the fact that it's the last episode of the season. Lol I'm already wanting the 5th season to get here.


Watched the last one, last night. It was good but.... I won't say anything in case of spoilers for others.


----------



## m4m8

The Umbrella Academy


----------



## Folded Edge

Only Murders In the Building - series 2


----------



## RedTulip

Cake Boss


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Happy premiere day to you, too. 🥳
> 
> I'm currently watching the second to last episode.


I just finished it. Was all right

Eddie and Max were my favorite characters


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UFC Fight Night


----------



## RedTulip

Chopped


----------



## Schmetterling

Korean Drama "Our Blues" on Netflix.

Enviado desde mi moto e(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Folded Edge

The Undeclared War


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Orville

Moonhaven

Devs


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Orville
> 
> Moonhaven
> 
> Devs


Is Moonhaven any good, I know it's just started? 

Devs is brilliant, despite the lead actor being terribly wooden.


----------



## Folded Edge

BBC Horizon - Super Telescope Mission to the Edge of the Universe. 
Doc about the JWST, from it's beginning to the most recent new pictures. Awesome 😎


----------



## m4m8

The OA


----------



## Fever Dream

The Orville


----------



## alwaysrunning

Deceit. It was incredibly hard to watch in places; it will stay with me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Folded Edge said:


> Is Moonhaven any good, I know it's just started?
> 
> Devs is brilliant, despite the lead actor being terribly wooden.


I like it so far, I like the thought experiments of what society could be or become…of course there’s murder/conspiracy mysteries to go with that for spice


----------



## Pechorin

Adults Adopting Adults. 

Geez, no wonder they pulled this from existence after three episodes. Thought it would be some mildly heartwarming stories. Turned out to be...yeah.


----------



## IcedOver

I watched the original _Mulholland Drive_ TV pilot edit. I'm a Lynch fan, have been for 32 years, and I consider _Mulholland_ his worst movie despite many believing it to be his best and it being called the best movie of the century in at least two critics' polls. Its problems stem from being a TV pilot that was turned into a movie, causing it to work off characters, plots, and ideas that were intended to be developed in subsequent weeks of the show. Lynch added lazy ideas to this to make it into a feature film. The pilot version is somewhere in pirate land which I don't visit, but it had been uploaded on another site, and I decided to grab it. Definitely an interesting watch because a lot of it was re-edited for the film, with scenes deleted but also scenes from the pilot shoot added to the film that were not in the pilot version. The most famous scene, the guys in the diner encountering the bum out back, was not included in this pilot version.


----------



## RedTulip

Best Baker in America


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Better Call Saul, which has cemented itself as my favorite television show of all time.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Secret She Keeps - it's the second series which catches up on what has happened in the lives of the characters. Trouble is, is that I watched the first series about two years ago so it's a bit tricky remembering everything that happened.


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> The Secret She Keeps - it's the second series which catches up on what has happened in the lives of the characters. Trouble is, is that I watched the first series about two years ago so it's a bit tricky remembering everything that happened.


Have you tired YouTube for a series 1 recap video? I often had the same problem and would rewatch the last 2-4 episodes of the previous series to get back up to speed. But having discovered recap videos on yotutube, I haven't needed to.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> Have you tired YouTube for a series 1 recap video? I often had the same problem and would rewatch the last 2-4 episodes of the previous series to get back up to speed. But having discovered recap videos on yotutube, I haven't needed to.


By recap video you mean trailer? That was all that come up when I looked for one. It does go over it so it's useful. My mum could hardly remember what happened at all so I said shall we watch the first series all over again


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> By recap video you mean trailer? That was all that come up when I looked for one. It does go over it so it's useful. My mum could hardly remember what happened at all so I said shall we watch the first series all over again


Nah, fan/youtuber made recap videos. For some TV shows (and they've probably been big US ones) have videos about 10-15 minutes long, where the presenter runs through all the major plot points from the previous series. Sadly, it appears no one's made one for the show you're talking about.
I hope you enjoy the new one when you get to it.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> Nah, fan/youtuber made recap videos. For some TV shows (and they've probably been big US ones) have videos about 10-15 minutes long, where the presenter runs through all the major plot points from the previous series. Sadly, it appears no one's made one for the show you're talking about.
> I hope you enjoy the new one when you get to it.


Yeah I looked but couldn't find one only a trailer 👍


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For All Mankind


----------



## Zatch

Extraordinary Attorney Woo ❤


----------



## harrison

Watched a few seasons of Ozark - and I still find Laura Linny's facial expressions pretty painful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stranger Things


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm halfway through The Sandman and watched the first episode of House of the Dragon last night.


----------



## Folded Edge

Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power 👏


----------



## alwaysrunning

Little Boy Blue. When I watch true dramas with police in they're always under too much pressure to come up with a suspect. It's awful.


----------



## zonebox

Folded Edge said:


> Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power 👏


I finally just watched this, and have enjoyed both episodes. The only complaint I have is that I have to wait for the next episode, this is something I would love to binge watch.


----------



## Folded Edge

zonebox said:


> I finally just watched this, and have enjoyed both episodes. The only complaint I have is that I have to wait for the next episode, this is something I would love to binge watch.


I enjoyed the first two episodes as well. You can certainly see where the money went, it's visually stunning. I'll say no more about, others won't have seen it. It would definitely been a binge series, but like the other thing, once a week old skool style it is.


----------



## Folded Edge

New Rick and Morty. Still nuts 😝


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story

Binged more than half the show today. The actor who does Dahmer has his accent spot on. 👍 But man, is he creepy.


----------



## Tetragammon

The Devil in Ohio. It was very entertaining, with some surprisingly good music; I loved the "Satanic hymns" in the last few episodes. Overall I quite liked it. 

Yet I couldn't help but wonder what REAL Satanists would think about the show -- yet another portrayal of Satanists as the stereotypical "bad guys," even engaging in human sacrifice! Like okay, the show deals with a totally fictional sect of _theistic_ Satanists which is very different from most modern Satanist groups, which tend to be atheistic and very tongue-in-cheek... But I don't think your typical viewer would understand or even care about the difference. And that bothers me somehow, even though I'm not Satanist myself. Maybe because it's a very clear case of another marginalized and seriously misunderstood minority group being callously disregarded and treated as villains by majority-Christian American media. Just imagine if someone made a similar show about a fictional Christian group engaging in ritual child abuse or sacrifice... Everyone would be up in arms immediately. But because Satanism isn't considered a "real" religion, or because of this misconception that they actually believe in and even "worship" the Christian arch-nemesis, it's okay to treat them poorly? 

I dunno. On the one hand I did enjoy the show; fictional treatments of the whole Judeo-Christian mythology tend to amuse me to no end, partly because I sit there wondering how anyone could _actually_ believe in this stuff. On the other hand I feel bad because shows like this must contribute to the ongoing oppression and mistreatment of a very real minority group.


----------



## Folded Edge

Tetragammon said:


> The Devil in Ohio. It was very entertaining, with some surprisingly good music; I loved the "Satanic hymns" in the last few episodes. Overall I quite liked it.
> 
> Yet I couldn't help but wonder what REAL Satanists would think about the show -- yet another portrayal of Satanists as the stereotypical "bad guys," even engaging in human sacrifice! Like okay, the show deals with a totally fictional sect of _theistic_ Satanists which is very different from most modern Satanist groups, which tend to be atheistic and very tongue-in-cheek... But I don't think your typical viewer would understand or even care about the difference. And that bothers me somehow, even though I'm not Satanist myself. Maybe because it's a very clear case of another marginalized and seriously misunderstood minority group being callously disregarded and treated as villains by majority-Christian American media. Just imagine if someone made a similar show about a fictional Christian group engaging in ritual child abuse or sacrifice... Everyone would be up in arms immediately. But because Satanism isn't considered a "real" religion, or because of this misconception that they actually believe in and even "worship" the Christian arch-nemesis, it's okay to treat them poorly?
> 
> I dunno. On the one hand I did enjoy the show; fictional treatments of the whole Judeo-Christian mythology tend to amuse me to no end, partly because I sit there wondering how anyone could _actually_ believe in this stuff. On the other hand I feel bad because shows like this must contribute to the ongoing oppression and mistreatment of a very real minority group.


I've got this sitting ready to watch, though the list of things sitting waiting to be watched is long. I'll get round to it at some point soon(ish)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bee and PuppyCat 

Weird and creative show with some funny parts. I liked it.


----------



## Humesday

I watched that Jeffery Dahmer show on Netflix. It's really well done.


----------



## Folded Edge

The latest - I Have Got News For You. And new Young Sheldon.


----------



## Folded Edge

Marvel's - Werewolf by Night. 

And episode 7 of Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power. I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The first episode of The Walk-In. One scene gave me goosebumps. I've not watched one thing starring Stephen Graham that wasn't good.


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> The first episode of The Walk-In. One scene gave me goosebumps. I've not watched one thing starring Stephen Graham that wasn't good.


 Oh, I've seen that advertised. 

It did make me think it was a bit of a follow-up to his character from 'This Is England'
Another great watch(es) but very heavy too.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> Oh, I've seen that advertised.
> 
> It did make me think it was a bit of a follow-up to his character from 'This Is England'
> Another great watch(es) but very heavy too.


Andrew Ellis from This is England is also in this.


----------



## harrison

I watched many of the episodes of Dahmer on Netflix - very well-made but very dark. Pretty heavy going to watch actually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> I watched many of the episodes of Dahmer on Netflix - very well-made but very dark. Pretty heavy going to watch actually.


 Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## harrison

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why would you do that to yourself?


For some reason I really like true crime nowadays and crime shows in general. I guess like a lot of people I find serial killers fascinating in a morbid sort of way. This one was pretty heavy but it was bearable.


----------



## Fever Dream

House of the Dragon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So it looks like they've made The Outer Limits (the newer series) free with ads on Youtube. I only ever saw a few episodes so I might check it out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Midnight Mass

My oldest sister recommended it to me. It's a limited series and I really enjoyed the last two episodes. I finished it a few days ago. Not sure what was going on with that creature but I have an idea. 🤔

It does have a good bit of Christianity stuff on it but it was a crazy show. Not that I mind it at all.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Midnight Mass
> 
> My oldest sister recommended it to me. It's a limited series and I really enjoyed the last two episodes. I finished it a few days ago. Not sure what was going on with that creature but I have an idea. 🤔
> 
> It does have a good bit of Christianity stuff on it but it was a crazy show. Not that I mind it at all.


I enjoyed this, I watched it a while ago. Very much Stephen King vibes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I enjoyed this, I watched it a while ago. Very much Stephen King vibes.


Yea, it's a good one. Something different for me. 👍


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pieces of Her with Toni Collette. I liked her in the movie Hereditary and this is good so far. 

I'll be finishing the rest in like the next 3 to 4 days.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

House of Dragon


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Pieces of Her with Toni Collette. I liked her in the movie Hereditary and this is good so far.
> 
> I'll be finishing the rest in like the next 3 to 4 days.


Toni Collette should have won awards, even the Academy for her work in Hereditary, she was brilliant in it. Sadly, due to snobbery in the movie industry, Horror films don't win in the big categories.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Toni Collette should have won awards, even the Academy for her work in Hereditary, she was brilliant in it. Sadly, due to snobbery in the movie industry, Horror films don't win in the big categories.


That movie left me unnerved for a few days. But that makes for a really good movie. The death scene then the part after that when her brother goes home and the mother is crying was intense. And of course the ending. That's one of those movies I wouldn't mind watching again.

Yea, I always thought it was weird horror movies don't win awards. It's like they're exempt from it. Lol


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That movie left me unnerved for a few days. But that makes for a really good movie. The death scene then the part after that when her brother goes home and the mother is crying was intense. And of course the ending. That's one of those movies I wouldn't mind watching again.
> 
> Yea, I always thought it was weird horror movies don't win awards. It's like they're exempt from it. Lol


Haha me too, it stayed with me for weeks. I'm building back to watching it again for Halloween 🙈


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

^That makes for the perfect Halloween film.

Season 3 of Slasher

I didn't know there was a season 3 until 3 years later. Lol The characters on this season were so silly and sometimes weird they made me bust out laughing. 🤣 Really all the seasons are like that. It's a bit of a campy show, which I don't mind but the deaths are...insane.

This season took a dark turn, though. Good grief. What the hell? Also, didnt expect that twist at all. 😳


----------



## Orb

'The Winchesters' - Pilot Episode. ⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴ ✴
I am a fan of Supernatural (although I'm a few seasons behind the final one, sometimes it's too intense and I need a break), but this really did not do anything for me. I might try another episode, but unless it's way better, can't see myself watching any more. I'll just catch up with Supernatural instead


----------



## Zatch

Newest Chainsaw Man episode. I started reading the manga this weekend too, it's pretty cool seeing how everything translates into animation. Really enjoyed checking it out today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Patient on Hulu

Really good show.


----------



## Folded Edge

Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities Episode 1.

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Humesday

I just started the latest season of The Crown. All these shows about these royals, as well as all the shows I've seen about aristocrats, have kind of made me sick of them. Downtown Abbey is one I've come to loathe, for example. They need to release a version that puts them in a horror setting.


----------



## Folded Edge

Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities, episode 3. It's the first one I've thought was pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yellowstone, Handmaid’s Tale


----------



## Folded Edge

Star Trek: Lower Decks, Young Sheldon.


----------



## SunshineSam218

The Watcher on Netflix. I'm on the fourth episode. It's enjoyable so far.


----------



## JH1983

Finished Season 3 of The Orville over the weekend and got totally caught up on The Peripheral.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

1899

Finished episode 2. Going to try to finish the rest within a week.


----------



## Fever Dream

The pilot episode of M.A.N.T.I.S. It's an old TV series that I had almost forgotten about. And I'm sure that few people are even aware of it's existence.


----------



## Folded Edge

Avenue 5.


----------



## Schmetterling

*Castle*
Season 5, Ep. 18


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Good Doctor. I Iove this show, always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## alwaysrunning

24 Hours In Police Custody. I don't think I've watched any before, the one I just watched was interesting; wondering what made the guy behave the way he did.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finished 1899

I liked the twist. I think this season was mostly just building it up.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Finished 1899
> 
> I liked the twist. I think this season was mostly just building it up.



Worth watching then?


----------



## Folded Edge

Rick and Morty.

The 2nd last episode of The white Lotus 😁


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Worth watching then?


Yea, I thought it was worth a watch. It sort of reminds me of another show but I'm not going to say which one. It doesn't exactly but kind of.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, I thought it was worth a watch. It sort of reminds me of another show but I'm not going to say which one. It doesn't exactly but kind of.


Nice one 😄. I'll probably start watching over the next couple of days while there's a break in the World Cup.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Nice one 😄. I'll probably start watching over the next couple of days while there's a break in the World Cup.


Lol I meant to add that it's like another show other than Dark. 🤭 You'll probably see what I mean.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Meltdown: Three Mile Island

Interesting docuseries about some nuclear meltdown that happened in Pennsylvania in the 70s. Didn't know about it until recently. Literally happened days after my oldest sister was born.

Just started on it. I don't normally watch documentaries/docuseries so this was different.


----------



## Humesday

Raised by Wolves


----------



## Humesday

Chernobyl


----------



## Humesday

Succession


----------



## Orb

Wednesday (Ep 1-3) ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Really loving this show, way above my expectations.


----------



## Humesday

First few episodes of Wednesday

I like the dialogue, but she started coming across as a gothic sociopathic Mary Sue. I'll probably keep watching because much of the dialogue is funny. Hopefully there's a character arc and plot I'll appreciate. Even if those things fall short, the dialogue might carry it.


----------



## Humesday

Humesday said:


> First few episodes of Wednesday
> 
> I like the dialogue, but she started coming across as a gothic sociopathic Mary Sue. I'll probably keep watching because much of the dialogue is funny. Hopefully there's a character arc and plot I'll appreciate. Even if those things fall short, the dialogue might carry it.


Okay. I was highly entertained by this show, even though it's basically a gothic sociopathic Mary Sue Harry Potter. 8.5/10


----------



## Schmetterling

*The Mentalist*
1x07 _"Seeing Red"_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rick and Morty


----------



## Orb

Wednesday (Ep 4-8) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴

More of an overall season rating, I felt _ever so slightly_ disappointed by the last episode and a half of the season. It was a bit predictable, although well done. Look forward to a season 2.


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm 5 or 6 episodes into Andor. I'm really enjoying it, but trying not to overhype it, due to the last few Star Wars things not being great.


----------



## Humesday

The Serpent

Be careful when talking about this show with an older conservative. lol The victim-blaming can be strong. Hippies are still hated and derided by some of them.

I mean, these predator psychos get away with what they're doing for so long, partly because they prey upon people many of those in authority are less likely to care about. It's partly why Jeffery Dahmer was able to kill so many black and gay people.

As far as psychopaths go, Charles Sobhraj isn't that interesting, imo. His ultimate goal wasn't to build some altar to Satan made from body parts, which was apparently Dahmer's goal. Ed Gein did all the extra weird **** he did with the body parts and skin of his victims. I guess what I'm saying is that there was no overall artistic vision with Sobhraj. As far as psychopaths go, it's kind of lame, imo. lol


----------



## Orb

The Magicians (S1, Ep 1-8) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ 
Randomly looking for something to watch on Netflix, this has been surprisingly good so far.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Happy Valley 

Jeremy Vine said that he met James Norton in real life and was afraid of him because that's how good of an actor he is haha


----------

